# Imperial Wars - The New World



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Day 1, 24:00 - 6:00 

*Intro*

Your ship enters the atmosphere. Your soldiers, weapons and pioneers are spread across a few different ship, and they all move down towards the surface. You look out through the window. "What a beautiful, beautiful world", you think. Whether you come for an industrious capital or a barren wasteland - you can't help admiring this world's magnificent view. Upon landing, your 2nd in command approaches you. "Hello, sir. That's it. It's Earth. I'll be here anytime you need me. Feel free to ask for any kind of advice or give me any kind of order. Come to me when you need some info. Sir, if I may, I think we should use up the pioneers we have to establish our first settlement on this planet. Name it, and choose some location for it. Maybe, mark it on a map?" He hands you a map of the region (if you DO wish to establish a colony - get a regional picture off the internet or something like that and pinpoint the location). Also, we should contact our supreme ruler soon enough. I'm sure he has some orders for you." he starts running towards one of the ships, but then he turns back to you. "And I almost forgot, sir - we disregarded a Zaterian recorded warning upon entering the planet. Just thought I'd let you know. Whenever you need anything done - meet me at the command ship."

From here, dear players, it's up to you. You can have my advice - but the actions are yours. Do as you please. Good luck - your people believe in you.
*
Rules
*
Let me write down the updated game rules:

1. You can post all you want (obviously, that doesn't apply to spam and useless junk - "ZOMG I'll kill you so fast!" etc.), but in order to make it easier for the readers to find info that is useful for them - sort your actions into categories. The minimum division should include: Personal actions, diplomatic actions, military actions and diplomatic conclusions. For example:

personal activities: After that long day, I head to the command ship and have a word with my 2nd in command: (insert dialogue here). Then, I go to bed to have a good night sleep.

military actions: I order my generals to strike here/patrol here/infiltrate here/any other thing that comes to your mind

Diplomatic action: after long hours of negotiations, I decide to compromise and accept player 1's request for ceasefire.

Diplomatic conclusions: Ceasefire signed with player 1.

If you don't aren't currently busy with leadership - you can skip the division and just write your personal actions.

2. Every real-life 4 days will count as 1 day in-game. That makes every day 1/4 of a day. You can post any actions within this time. I'll post my updates with the day counter as well as this day's time (like in the beginning of this post). So, for example, if you wish to issue a night attack you will have to wait to a good day for that. 
If you can't post in an important time (aka someone is attacking you and you don't post), your 2nd in command will do the job for you. I'll do it the best I can... I promise. If you know that you will want to do something a few days from now and you know you won't be able to post - you should PM me about it and I'll execute it in time for you.
To say the truth, I'm not completely sure about whether this time method will work for everybody. Please post sincere feedback in the recruitment thread and make a discussion out of it.

3. Please - be dedicated. Or at least don't just disappear and leave this RP. If you intend to quit - you should at least PM me about it.

4. Use your creative mind. You are not bound to any approach. Use your freedom to carry out actions within your power. Just don't get too provocative ("I'm nuking his capital!!!!") - your emperor might not like to hear it under the wrong circumstances. 

5. Battles and offensives will rely greatly on your tactics and strategies. You can gain bonuses for being smart and creative. Remember to stick to your doctrines (for example - an infantry-wave expert that will start a heavy mechanized offensive will suffer penalties). 
It's important for you to know, though, that I WILL solve military conflicts with a toss of a D&D dice. So get yourselves all the bonuses you can and hope for the best. Use factors like doctrines and tactics, night & day attacks, surprise attacks, and any other factor you can think of.

6. Try to have fun and don't die

Good luck!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Race Activities: 
The Natharizem's ships drop out of orbit of this blue and green world which is habitable and start to descend down to the planets surface while ignoring the warnings of the local inhabitants that have settled on the planet long before they arrived. The biggest of the star ships is infront of the descending group of Natharizem ships, this ship belongs to High Commander Lyon Darkmane who has been send to conquer this world. While half of the ships descent to the planet it appears that the remaining half pull out of orbit of the planet and move to orbit the planets moon.

Personal activities: 
Lyon is stood on the bridge of his command ship as it descends into the atmosphere of the planet with the rest of his ships following close behind. His forces are descending towards two large islands in the northern hemisphere. He is thinking over what tactics he will use to conquer this planet as on his arrival he saw many other ships around the planet each from a different race. Upon his ship touching down he turns around and heads off to the armory to retrieve his weapons and helmet along with his personal command squad.

After waiting for touch down the armory ramp creaks open and slams down onto the ground, fully equipped in his armour and with his command squad, Lyon strides out of his command ship and onto the planets surface to observe and oversee the rest of the descent from the other ships. Lyon stands there feeling great pride in his troops which have come with him to conquer yet another planet but his mood is soured when he gets a report that the other ships are descending. Quickly Lyon strides away from the main landing sight to a near by hill to observe the surroundings, satisfied he turns to order his troops to start unloading the materials needed to build a forward base complete with radar system along with ordering the non-combatants to start the city building procedures to form a new colony. Lyon then shifts his attention to the tactical read out table which has been set out with a complete overview of the planet and the other descending ships. After observing the tactical read out he turns to second in command and orders him to go to the secondary island that they landed on and remain in contact with Lyon at all time. Lyon then dismisses his command squad to go about and help make ready their war camp, knowing that eventually he will need to defend this place from the other races, he also decides on a name for this location: Angels Fall.

military actions: (None at the moment)

Diplomatic action: (None at the moment)

Diplomatic conclusions: (None at the moment)

Race Activities: The Natharizem ships slowly start empty of all raw materials and pioneers onto both of the landscapes (the UK and Iceland) to begin building up defenses and start on building cities and towns. The newly named Angels Fall slowly starts to take shape as the ready made hab-units(habitation units) are moved out of the colonization ships and set up around the area of the ships which will eventually move to a different location to form another city. The Natharizem are also using their scanning equipment to scan the ground around them for any materials, no matter how crude, which they can use to establish a foot hold on this planet.

Personal activities: Lyon continues to wonder about Angels Fall observing the deployment of the hab-units and watching his men help out with general tasks as their is no need for battle at the moment. Lyon walks up to his chief engineer who informs him that they have found a large amount of crude metal which could be useful. Lyon nods and orders them to build a mine there along with a forge to refine this material and turn it into useful parts and equipment. After a few more minutes Lyon returns to his command ship and contacts his emperor, as the holo-screen turns on he kneels before the emperor of the Natharizem. "My Emperor, we have made planet fall and have already started to cement out foot hold on the planet. We have set up out inter-stellar communications relay so we can contact you and the council should we need anything. But what worries me is the amount of other species that have flocked to this planet aswell. I am wondering what you would have me do at this point in time, make war upon them or further cement my foot hold here?"

OOC: For Fog of War, the following is what is where:

Space: 500 Infantry.(500 marines)

UK + Ireland: 250 Infantry (250 Marines), 250 Pioneers, 25 Tanks(Dreadnoughts), 5 Airships.

Iceland: 250 Infantry (250 Marines), 250 Pioneers, 25 Tanks(Dreadnoughts), 5 Airships.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

*Personal Activities*: 

Vladimir Fangbane stood still, he scoured the planet from orbit. It was so peaceful, yet it was obvious it will turn into a warzone soon enough. They began to approach the planet, to pass through its atmosphere. They have arrived, the sight was magnificent, beautiful, like none of the plants that they have even been on. Vladimir even felt sorry for a moment as he knew that he will help destroy a good portion of the planet himself.

Vladimir continued staring as he heard the footsteps of someone, he looked at the window and he could see a hazy reflection of his second in command. Always have to effect of surprise. Vladimir turned around and greeted him, Peter his second in command looked quite surprised as he did not think that Vladimir was aware of his presence. Nonetheless Peter approached and said, _*"Hello, sir. That's it. It's Earth. I'll be here anytime you need me. Feel free to ask for any kind of advice or give me any kind of order. Come to me when you need some info. Sir, if I may, I think we should use up the pioneers we have to establish our first settlement on this planet. Name it, and choose some location for it. Maybe, mark it on a map? Also, we should contact our supreme ruler soon enough. I'm sure he has some orders for you."*_ After handing Vladimir a map he walked away but then he turned towards Vladimir and said, *"And I almost forgot, sir - we disregarded a Zaterian recorded warning upon entering the planet. Just thought I'd let you know. Whenever you need anything done - meet me at the command ship."*

Vladimir nodded to Peter, dismissing him. He then looked at the map, it was a rather large world, probably the same size as their home planet. It will make a nice addition to their empire. Viewing the map more carefully he spotted a nice area, a rather large one which was cold most of the time. He decided to land in the far east of that area (Chukotka in russia), *"This is where we establish a colony, he thought"*.

Vladimir sent a message through the communication device to Peter. *"I need to see you, I have the spot for out colony."* Once Peter arrived Vladimir showed him the point where he wants the settlement and said, _*"I want four hundred pioneers there and seven hundred soldiers. Keep the aircraft in the ships for now. Also transfer five tanks to that base. We shall name is "Alpha Site", for now."*_

Once the order to establish a base came, the ships landed and started emptying the resources from their storage. Vladimir decided to focus on a strong main city for now and defend it until everything is organized and everyone accounted for.




*Military Actions*:

Transferring seven hundred soldiers to Alpha Site, five tanks and four hundred pioneers. I order my army leaders to form patrols around the city. Also I ask my generals to form scout parties to scour the surroundings for any threat, new life forms, or other interesting stuff. I tell them to set camouflaged defenses around the bast and in the forests and mountains nearby.


_*Diplomatic action*_:
None, better keep quiet.

*Diplomatic conclusions*:

None.

Map: (Fixed links)
http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss76/komanko/Colonyhighview.jpg (The red small small dot.)
http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss76/komanko/Colony.jpg


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Race Actions: The Seronnians entered Earth's orbit above a beautiful sea filled with islands and resources, it was a perfect place to start their first colonies. As their leader Emperor Vishnu and his wife spoke with his second in command and other leaders their people began their descent into this world's oceans to begin a new life for themselves. Their beautiful transports dropping off materials, pioneers, soldiers, artillery and tanks off on the two largest islands within these waters (Crete and Sicily). 

The order to begin the building of these two sister colonies being sent down planetside almost immediately. Vishnu's second in command and his wife also fly down planetside, his second in command to supervise the construction of the settlements and his wife to supervise the military patrols and recons. Vishnu himself though and four of his elite warriors (the ones with swords and shields) stay in orbit, their scans had found a large amount of ice on an even larger landmass at this planet's southpole and he had plans to investigate it immediately. 

Diplomacy: none
Diplomacy Conclusions: none
Military Actions: Patrols have been set up around the islands of Crete and Sicily
Military breakdown: 200 Women Sorcerors, 200 Elite Swordsmen with Shields, 300 Spearmen with Bucklers, 300 Trident weilders, 30 tanks, 20 artillery pieces, 10 aerial fighters/transports

Military locations: 100 Sorcerors, 100 Elite Swordsmen, 150 Spearmen, 150 Trident weilders, 15 tanks, 5 aerial fighters on each island. so basically my forces are split right down the middle, half on Crete and half on Sicily. the pioneers are also split between the two colonies, 250 on Crete and 250 on Sicily. 

Summary of Nation's actions: Forces are completely split down the middle, half on Crete and half on Sicily. Building of two sister colonies has already started, the majority of the colonies will be under water while some of them will be actually on dry land, this is because the Seronnians understand that if they meet someone else that they will most likely not be able to breath under water like them and so they make these areas for diplomacy meetings and military outposts. Vishnu and four of his elite swordsmen are heading south to Antarctica in a quick aerial transport to investigate the ice shelves, they should arrive tomorrow (2/4 of the in game day) and arrive back at the Mediterranian three days from now (at the end of the in game day).

Personal actions: Vishnu stood on the bridge of his command ship as it and the rest of the fleet fell into orbit around this new beautiful planet. His forked tongue shot out to taste the air around him, the familiar tastes of his ship coming to him and giving his busy mind peace for a few moments. As they made orbit they scanned the planet to get a general idea of landmasses and climate zones, a large sea between two continents catching his eye as a good place to start. 

Temperate seas, various islands of different sizes and two peninsulas that they could also eventually take advantage of. He eyed two different islands, one to the south east and the other to the north west, these will be the places that they start first, the places where they will begin to build first. As he gave the order for his people to head planetside his second in command spoke to him telling him of a recorded Zaterian warning not to land on this planet and also asking him what the names of these two sister colonies should be.

*"We will christen them with names once they have been finished my friend, for now they will be Alpha and Beta."* his deep hissing noises filling the bridge as he spoke, he chose not to speak to his people when in private with his mind, he found that it did not give their language the proper respect. He used his mind when on the battlefield and when commencing diplomatic relations with other species and that was it, otherwise he saw no need for it. 

His snake eyes narrowed as he listened to the Zaterian recording, it would seem that someone else had landed before them. As he thought on what actions to take he told his second in command to head planetside with his wife and oversee the construction of Alpha and Beta colonies while she oversaw the military patrols. They left immediately and he was left with the ship's crew and his four elite guards, each one almost as large as he, and each one a veteran of hundreds of campaigns. 

*"We will ignore the Zaterian warnings for now, we did not recieve them and therefore did not know that they were here, we come for this world's oceans not its landmasses." *he said more to himself then anyone else. He looked over the scans of the planet's landmasses and climate zones and noted large amounts of ice on the poles, particulary on the south pole where a continent itself was covered in ice. He cocked his head to the side and magnified the scans, this was something that warranted his attention immediately. He looked at his ship's captain, *"I and my guards will head to the south pole in one of our aerial transports, we will make it quick and be back by the end of the day." *the captain nodded and Vishnu made his way towards the docking bays.

He and his men entered the sleek transport, the ramp closing behind them, and he told the pilot where to go and to make it quick. The ship lifted off and began its descent towards the southernmost continent on the planet (Antarctica).


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Introduction*

As the Dominator moved into orbit with Earth, Barjak Harkeneth was awed. The world's sheer beauty was astounding. He immediately marched to the command deck.

"Ship-master, get this ship down there at once. We'll use the ship as the main base." said Barjak, his eyes fixed on the Earth.

"But sir, we received a strange transmi-"

"I don't care!" snapped Barjak, "Just land us!"

The Dominator landed at the bottom-most tip of India; Barjak named it "New Sangar" in honour of his home-world. It was truly beautiful.

*Sangargii Actions*

As they have only a single, albeit large and powerful, space-craft "The Dominator", the Sangargii have no space presence in orbit, but they have a strong starting point for colonisation. Heavy gear is unloaded, and vox-nets are set up. With communications established, ultraviolet harvesters are also unloaded, and begin to absorb the powerful rays from the sun (extremely strong compared to Sangargii sunlight, giving them a good source of power to be converted into plasma.) With energy sorted, the Sangargii then begin planting hyper-synthesisers; special plants which grow the perfect source of nutrition for the Sangargii race, who have no sense of taste and need only sustenance, not flavour.

Now, with a stable base of communications, food, and energy, military units are unloaded, the first stage of colonisation is complete.

*Military Actions*

A forward military base (just a teeny bit north of the bottom tip of India) is established, and the plasma-artillery is set up. 10 infantry are assigned to each fast vehicle, and all 15 of them are sent on patrol, leaving 500 infantry at the military base and 150 at the Dominator. These fast-vehicles rotate on patrol, and maintain a net of security around the southern part of India.

*Diplomacy*

None.

*Personal Actions*

The Patriarch watched over his colony is it was set up, filled with pride. His second in command, known only as the Brother, began to organise a bureaucracy. Barjak called to him;

"Tell me, Brother, how far will we go? Do you think any other colony force has found such a perfect world? Are we not presented with such a gift?"

The Brother answered: "Yes, Patriarch, but we must be careful. We don't know if any other lifeforms are here." The Brother was attempting to establish long-range vox, but it seemed that if any other sentient creature was out there, Sangargii vox was not compatible. It would take some time to develop new burst-transmissions and, if required, translators.

*Summary*

- The Dominator has landed and established "New Sangar" at the very tip of southern India.

- The 500 pioneers have set up communications, food supplies, and energy supplies.

- 150 Infantry remained at the Dominator, whilst, the rest of the military (650 infantry, 15 fast transports, 10 artillery guns, and 10 tanks) have moved slightly north and established a military base.

- Each fast transport has 10 infantry inside, and all 15 are patrolling around the Sangargii area, leaving just 500 infantry at the military base.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Personal Activites:

Karanadis watched from the command center of his Void Stalker at the deploying ships of the other races with distaste. These mon-keigh would destroy this world if left unchecked. The stealth system powering the ship ensured that Karanadis and his people would remain undetected. Slicing through the void, Karanadis's ship descended onto the planet's surface. 

Hours later, as the wraith-bone landin ramp slid down onto the surface, Karanadis took his people's first step onto Earth. Follwing behind him came his warriors and colonists. Karanadis looked upon the woods and the frozen snowly landscape and felt a sense of calm rush over him. This would be the heart of the Ravenian's efforts to claim this beautiful world. 

Walking through the snow by himself, Karanadis sensed the silent footsteps of his second in command, Yuronisil, approach. 

"Greetings Seer. That's it. It's Earth. I'll be here anytime you need me. Feel free to ask for any kind of advice or give me any kind of order. Come to me when you need some info. Seer, if I may, I think we should use up the pioneers we have to establish our first settlement on this planet. Name it, and choose some location for it. Maybe, mark it on a map? Also, we should contact the Farseer soon enough. I'm sure he has some orders for you." Yuronisil's voice echoed, seeming to come from everywhere and nowhere at the same time.

Karanadis nodded sagely listening to his second. "Thank you Yuronisil. I shall detail a report to the Farseer personally. Also, inform the Bonesingers to begin construction of our first outpost on this majestic planet. Let them know that this capital shall be called Iyanden, for we truly are the light in the darkness consuming this world." Karanadis spoke.

Nodding his head, Yuronisil turned halfway around before addressing Karanadis again.

"Seer, there is one more thing I almost forgot, - we disregarded a Zaterian recorded warning upon entering the planet. Just thought I'd let you know. Whenever you need anything done - meet me at the command ship." Yuronisil spoke before diappearing into the blizzard picking up from the incoming ships.


Taking a deep breath of the ice cold air, Karanadis could feel the momentous history about to bewritten on this world. His people's success was far from assured and it remained to be seen if the Ravenan people would secure Earth for the glory of the Ravenian Empire.

Military Actions:

Karanadis orders his 100 rangers to scout out the area around their new capital and secure its borders. He also orders 250 warriors and Aspect Warriors to secure their capital, leaving their armor and remaining warriors onboard their ship for now.

Diplomatic Actions:

None.

OOC Fog of War this is what i have deployed so far 

Onboard yet to be deployed: 650 infantry, 50 tanks, 10 airships

Alaska: 350 infantry


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Personal Activities:

Racheal stared out of the view port on the bridge of her command Cruiser *"Winter's Night" *upon the planet Earth. The cruiser was the heaviest ship she had available to her, and it was a great honour to be in command of it. "Winter's Night bristled with weapons, enough to take down flagships of other races if it came to it. Around it the small battle fleet designated *"Winter Fleet"* carried the 212 United Federation Corps, or the Hell Jumpers as they were officially known as. They were made up of some of the finest men and women that Racheal had the privilege of serving with.

Racheal thought of all this as she stared on the naked beauty of the land below her, its beautiful oceans may soon be stained with the blood of many. The Cruiser came down into low orbit, the rest of the fleet following. The target destination was a small island, which Racheal had chosen for its exclusivity and how easy it would be to defend. She moved down through the ship to the huge hanger doors, waiting for the cruiser to hover over the ocean. She moved to one of the 5 huge transport ships that would be carrying the troops and artillery to the surface, as well as the pioneers to establish a colony.

She was taking with her initially a force of 600 Hell Jumpers, 25 out of 35 airships and 15 of the huge laser artillery guns. 300 pioneers would also accompany them down. The second she landed she saw her 2ic Captain Alexander Koyovo move towards her.

"Hello, Ma'am. That's it. It's Earth. I'll be here anytime you need me. Feel free to ask for any kind of advice or give me any kind of order. Come to me when you need some info. Ma'am, if I may, I think we should use up the pioneers we have to establish our first settlement on this planet. Name it, and choose some location for it. Maybe, mark it on a map? Also, we should contact the council soon enough. I'm sure that they have some orders for you." She nodded to him as he gave Racheal a map of the local area. "And I almost forgot, Ma'am - we disregarded a Zaterian recorded warning upon entering the planet. Just thought I'd let you know. Whenever you need anything done - meet me at the command ship."

_"Thank you Alexander, that will be all for now." _She smiled at him as he made his way back to one of the transport ships that was heading for the cruiser. She quickly set a communication throughout the fleet and troops, _"Soldiers of the federation, pioneers, we have a difficult task ahead of us. We will set up our Alpha base on the Southern Island, here._" A point appeared and all the virtual maps showing where alpha was to be deployed. _"The colony will be set up nearby at the base of the highest mountain on the southern island."
_
Military Actions: 

Setting up of Alpha base, including command bunker, barracks (~enough to hold 600 men), metal fence in front of concrete, radar station, comms station and artillery emplacements for the Laser artillery. (I know that this will come into as a couple of days but still.) Most of this will be underground or heavily armoured.

Military patrols (using the airships) to patrol both islands, one hundred out of the 600 Hell Jumpers deployed to be deployed with the pioneers at the colony Mount Minos as well as 5 artillery weapons.

Troop Deployment so far:

500 Hell Jumpers ~Alpha Base~
100 Hell Jumpers ~Mount Minos~
400 Hell Jumpers ~Winter Fleet~
10 Laser Artillery ~Alpha Base~
05 Laser Artillery ~Mount Minos~
10 Laser Artillery ~Winter Fleet~
25 Airships ~Alpha Base (Fighter Bombers x20 and Gunships x5)~
10 Airships ~Winter Fleet (Fighter Bombers x10)~
300 Pioneers ~Mount Minos~
200 Pioneers ~Winter Fleet~


Diplomatic action:
None

Diplomatic conclusions:
None


OOC: Brown dot on map is where alpha base is yellow dot is mount Minos colony (aka Collingwood is Alpha Base and Mount cook is Mount Minos.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

personal activities

Aun'sae stared up at the stars, ships, tiny meteorites in the nights plummeted towards the earth, streaking through the sky, white hot trails flashing out behind. So many....so many for them to control.

They had been called in early, allowed to land and investigate this new green world. So many races have received the call... so many need to be brought under control.

That is why they had been called....it had been that warriors that converged on this world... 6 feet... 7 feet... muscles the size of solar systems.

Such brutes were not the way to a peaceful world..... what was the use of a prosperous world if everyone was dead, if the world was laden with corpses.

No there had to be a little diplomacy... indeed there would be war.... oh terrible war... it offended her senses. Pointless,so pointless.

She stopped it whenever she could, moved with all haste to prevent the bloodshed that racked the universe. Yet you could not prevent such barbarism, it was inbred within them and they would not let it go.

They must be manipulated, forced into coersion or they all would die.

Well not all... the ethereals never died.... they would flee.... dissappear into the night to do some good in this black depraved universe.

What to do?

What to do?

"The nearest landing site?"

"About 100 miles north, they landed near the ocean, a small landmass south of the mainland."

"How are we for supplies"

"Well supplied, our technicians report complete functionality"

"Let them settle, tomorrow we will move to begin diplomacy with the first nation... then we will begin with the rest. One at a time this time brothers. These are warriors, we will need to be together, however from now on. This will be are reconnaissance point. Any hostility we flee yet we meet back at these co ordinates. Just because we are down on this world does not mean we change our tactics."

Aun'sae smiled

"Let us be ready for tomorrow... Tomorrow we dance"

Diplomatic action:
None


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Activities: Tar'llmatr'o, this was the name of the Vessal they had come in on. It slipped silently out from Warp space just a single ship, it was all that they would ever need. Tar'llmatr'o powered its engines and activated its Distortion device, they couldnt afford to be discovered to early. Many other ships had responded to the call, such was to be expected but it was not there Job to fight them all. No Tar'llmatr'o was the Survey Vessal its aim was to determine wether "Earth" can be of use, In approximately 2.250 years Standard will Empire battlefleet arrive for either the Planets Colonization, or its destruction.

Commander Ko'Mas Fu'ltir Stared down to the Earth, this was the priceless Jewel of a Thousand solar systems. It was an Honour to be apart of the First exploration. _"Breathtaking isnt it?" _That was Gu'hy his Second, he was standing next to him on the Bridge of the Stealth ship Tar'llmatr'o, "_Yes Gu yes it is". _Ko'Mas heard the automatic door slide open behind him and guessed that, that could only be one person _" Ko'Mas!, Were is my report I was not told we where dropping out of warp space!"_ The man who had spoken was Tru'ju'il, he was the Vas'hu'matriar which meant the "Surveyer" Ko'Mas was the Military wing of the operation but Tru'Ju had the final say in what would become of Earth. _" I will have my second forward you everything we know, but I couldnt find your NET connection to contact you of our arrival mabye some Warp drive interference?" _Ko'Mas knew that what he just said to his superior was complete drool but Tru'Ju couldnt tell the differance. In Truth Ko'Mas had hoped that Tru'Ju wouldnt notice until they made landfall, he respected the man for his skills, but it didnt mean he had to like him, Tru'Ju was just a pain in the ass.
_"I expect them no later than Fu'marel, If we will excuse me I have things to tend to in preperation for planetfall!" _And with that he stormed back down the bridge and left the two to oversee the landing. _What could be more import than watching the Land fall? _Ko'Mas thought, whatever it was it got Tru'Ju out of his hair.
_"Alright men, put us down"_

Military actions: Forces Deploy to Japan, Spy drones are deployed to detect foreign intruders, Jarki'llar teams deply Ambush staratiges to defensive positions.

Diplomacy: Declare an Open Diplomacy policy


In Short
We Deploy Forces to Japan, (We dont have that much) 
-400 Jarki'llars (MiniTanks all of them)
-300 Pioneers 
-10 Gar'lli's (The Helicopters)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Personal Activities:
In a clearing animals scattered and leaves were thrown into the air as the thrusters of the drop ship flared to slow down its descent. The large doors of the ship lowered slowly down into a ramp. Stone strode down the ramp and took his first steps onto Earth. He breathed in the hot, humid, but fresh air, after such a long time on the ship with its recycled air it was good to be on the ground. He looked around at the jungle, awed at how similar it looked to Kayvan, although as nothing had tried to kill him yet it couldn't be all that bad. He had picked this dropzone on the planet for that very reason though. The planet was more diverse than any he had seen before. The northern pole was a mass of other continents merging into the snow topped area, the southern being its very own continent. There were areas of rich grassland, coniferous forrests, desserts, savanahs, unforgiving moutain ranges and large areas of jungle, this jungle being the largest of all. 

Major Cole his 2IC, who he had sent forwards with the scouts jogged out to him and threw up a quick salute. "Welcome to Earth, Sir. We've established a main stronghold two clicks from here. Nothing massive as usual, be hard as wrestling a Thrynator back home to detect it from the air or orbit, left Captain Ryan in charge there for now." He reeled off. Cole was an excellent soldier, Stone had brought him with him to the Devils from their old regiment, he knew the usual set up for making planetfall and setting up a base like the grip of his blade. He pulled out a map of the area to indicate to Stone where the base was. Stone scanned it over and said "The rest of the regiment is making planetfall now in the designated clearings. Get most of them to the main camp and billeted in, designate it Bastion. Have Captain Anders and his company push about 60k further into the jungle and establish a forward operating base, Delta, Send G Company aswell. I want Hydra batteries set up here, here and here. I want Basalisk batteries here, here and here. Get the sentinels on roaming patrols. Have Platoons 2, 3 and 4 from your Company start establishing a perimeter around Bastion up to 20k out in all directions." Cole nodded and ran off calling his vox officer over to him to issue out the commands.

"Sergeant Savage" He yelled out. A burly soldier and A Companys second in command, with a network of tattoos on his arms jogged over to him. "Sir?" he grinned as he threw up a salute. "Enough with the saluting Savage, you know that. Get everything off this ship and secured into the Falcons, then get this ship back into orbit with the rest of them." Savage ran off to get the last of the supplies out. Suddenly a trooper yelled out in alarm as a large reptilian creature burst out of the water to attack him, the soldier instinctively kicked out at the thing only to have it snap its long jaws down on the mans leg and shake him violently from side to side. In an instant Corporal Jayne, 3rd Platoons IC, had jumped ontop of the beast and burried his Kayvan Knife into its skull, roughly were its brain should be. The animal spasmed for a moment and then went still. "Medic!" Jayne casually called out. Stone walked over to where the injured soldier was lying. "Excellent attempt to give that thing a good kicking Blake! I suggest that next time you just shoot the fething thing!" Blake grinned through the pain, "Yes sir, thought i needed to give my legs a bit of a stretch is all!" Stone laughed as he left the medic to his work, "Nice kill Jayne! Get it hauled onto one of the transports, let's see how good the wildlife tastes." 

On the planet for 10 minutes and already something had tried to kill one of his men. "Feth i might just end up loving this place after all" Stone said out loud. The drop ship roared again as it lifted off the ground and headed back into space. Stone took another glance around and then took climbed aboard his waiting Falcon, "To Bastion" He yelled to the pilot. As the the craft took off and flew low over the treetops he thought about the other vessels which had been detected when they were in orbit. Would any of them have made planetfall near here also? where had they began to settle over this world. He would have to get some scans of the planet for a vague idea of their positions. For now though he intended to secure as much of this jungle as he could.

Military actions: Sentinels are starting roaming patrols.Artillery and Anti-Air batteries have been set up at various locations. A main base and forward base have been established, both are sparse, dug in and covered with camo netting, leaving almost nothing to be seen of from the air.

Diplomatic actions: None
Diplomatic conclusions: None

Force dispostion:
8 Companies at Bastion - 800 Soldiers
300 Pioneers/scouts also at Bastion
2 Companys and 200 Pioneers/scouts at Forward Operating Base Delta
12 Basilisks deployed at various locations in and around Bastion, 3 in support of Delta. Same for the Hydras (12 and 3)
15 Sentinels on Patrol around the jungle reporting back to Bastion. 5 around Delta.
8 Falcons(valkyrie style transports) at Bastion. 2 at Delta

Bastion being where the 'A' in Basin is on the picture below


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Personal Activites -
Mikal stood in front of the window of the ship as he watched the world loom up in front of him. "What a beautiful world" He muttered as they landed. As he was walked down the landing ramp he called for his 2nd. "Send 500 infantry along with 200 pioneers east of us"













"Then send the rest of the troops on rotating patrols, and have the rest of the pioneers start deploying our stronghold (we land in the center of the territory on the map.)"

Military Actions
Sent 500 troops to Sakha with 200 pioneers
Rest of the troops are on rotating patrols on our boarders

Diplomatic Actions
None

Diplomatic Results
None


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*The People*

personal activities: Urd's bridge is in utter silence as the Huge Glass spike descends into the upper atmosphere. His ship is sleek and alien, powered by unknown forces, it descends. Urd readies himself for the long transition of turning this planet to their will. He has done it countless times before. But none with this much crowding. It did not matter. He knew his people won with attrition, not out and out battles. Attrition was best. Better to be a moss that slowly covers the earth, than a flame shooting about scorching his own resources. He issues his orders to his 2nd, and then leaves his ship, once deployed he knew he would not get back onto that ship till this planet was his. 









military actions: The pioneers are scattered, each having his own Terra-forming mission. 500 Infantry are sent as protection for the pioneers, as well, as setting up anti infantry defenses. His people only fought a guerrilla war. They do not risk open confrontation. they always prefer stealth and surprise. the infantry always work alone, only keeping in contact through telepathy. They set up land mines and the like, and use their high powered rifles to kill and maim and weaken foes. The other half of his infantry will begin moving east inland. looking for the next expansion of his territory. His glass hover tanks use their hover ability to use terrain to their advantage, and they are spread a bit but centralized around the landing area. (all forces deployed except aircraft, space ship returns to orbit)

The Terra-forming has this effect on the forrests: Turning them into glass. 









Diplomatic action: none

Diplomatic conclusions: none

LZ: right where Shenyang is on this map


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

_Freiherr Melchior von Ansgar III stood alone in his quarters. They were unnecessarily decorative, with red velvet curtains draped over his walls and archaic furniture spread across the ground. The marbled floor was blue-veined, the most expensive that money could buy on Ganymede. Von Ansgar took time to survey the maps laid across the table before him, leather-clad fingers dancing along contort lines and rippling the blue of oceans. The maps were outdated by several thousand years, but it was all the Galilean Archival Society had to offer him. They were far from the best, but it would do.

He had heard the fables and legends of Earth as a child. The Galileans had fled the tyranny of its unperfected race, burning the Martian Confederacy and destroying a swathe of the Earthen Fleet in the process. Earth was a damned place, one which would only bring sorrow upon those who set foot upon her decedent soil. Von Ansgar felt anger seep from within him, even at the thought that she had been contaminated by a Alien presence. 

Those places where the Aliens had landed were now hospitable, ravaged by their sickening grip. His index and middle fingers circled a Island together, curling the map around the point, drawing it in like a boat caught in the path of a whirlpool. The name read “Ma-g-scar”. The remainder of the name had rotten away; disappearing beneath the toils of time. It mattered not what the name was. Kaiserin Helga had personally presented von Ansgar with orders to burn the world if it could not be saved. His name would live on in infamy.

The artificial sun of Bio-Dome 12 began to shrivel, distorting into a baleful moon. The reflect-disks turned, allowing the stars of the Solar System to seep through, illuminating the wide boulevards and marvelous architecture. He allowed a wicked smile, baring his pearly teeth. The Galileans had not only perfected themselves, they had exuberantly worked on each Bio-Dome so that each was unique in its own glorious way.

When he was finally decided that Ma-g-scar would be his operations control, he rolled up the maps and slipped them into a leather tubing. He fastened the tubing to his hip, where it swayed back and forth for several minutes, clanking against his immaculate leather trousers. When he left his quarters, he didn’t look back. He couldn’t do so. He would miss Ganymede too much, and he didn’t want to dwell on past memories while he was in a commanding situation. 

The descent from the thirty-third floor was a quick one. He took great strides down the smooth steps, jumping two or three at a time. He passed very few on the way down, those he did were old men in the service of House von Ansgar, having been forced into retirement by the Graf Council. The lobby was a cavernous expanse, with gilded ribs running its length and a roof of stained glass. Soldiers bustled to and fro, many carrying briefcases and wearing the uniform of the Reserve Korps. 

He was surprised to find Fleet Admiral Gerhard Bey awaiting him. The Fleet Admiral allowed a knife-narrow smile, his handsome features and piercing blue-eyes reflecting on the polished floor. Bey offered no salutation to von Ansgar, being a completely separate organization to the Todeskorps. Von Ansgar returned the smile and thrust forth his hand and reluctantly Bey took it in his larger grip, shaking it exuberantly. 

‘Well met, Mel.’ He said, the air of familiarity between the pair returning.

‘It has been too long, Gerhard. I am disappointed that we could not have met before now, it would have been enjoyable to catch up.’ Warmly returned von Ansgar, an odd tone in his usually husky voice. 

‘Hah, indeed. Hopefully Battlegroup Ragnarok will not fail to disappoint you, Mel. It is the finest in the Galilean Navy, or so I like to believe.’ Grinned the Fleet Admiral, retracting his hand.

‘I am sure it will be perfectly fine, Gerhard. We can reminisce on the way to the port, however. Shall we go?’ von Ansgar asked, laying an hand out in the air, pointing it towards the reflectively shining glass doors.

The Fleet Admiral didn’t bother to answer, simply spinning around and marching towards the doors. The Todeskorps commander followed in his wake, watching as the mighty presence of his companion forced men to scatter before him. Few dared to stand in his wake. Those who did were of great importance, the sons of Graf’s or other nobility. The famed cruelty of the Fleet Admirals was enough to ward most off. Torture and executions were common in the Navy, and it was these higher up’s who gave such orders. To serve in the Navy was the highest honour. Only the most disciplined of Galileans were allowed to serve, yet still the Fleet Admirals took a perverted pleasure in the murdering of their own men.

But still, they were children when compared to the Todeskorps. The Todeskorps ran the Work-Camps, policed the Bio-Domes and fought the wars. They were trained psychopaths, grown into warriors from birth. It was compulsory for all men to serve at least a Tour in the Todeskorps. Those who refused, were killed. Those who could not, were killed. 

The pair found a open-topped car awaiting for them. The driver was a member of the Todeskorps, his greatcoat and peaked cap thrown messily across the front seat of the car. He placed his hand over his heart in salutation towards von Ansgar, his astern features unmoving. The Freiherr flashed his palm, and he opened the doors for both the Fleet Admiral and his commander, before setting back into the driving position.

The travel to the port was with haste. The driver screeched along narrow streets, twisted harrowingly along corners and parted crowds. When they finally reached the port, both Fleet Admiral and Freiherr were white with worry. The port itself was a monstrous construct that jabbed from the side of the Bio-Dome, a dozen immense mooring towers rising beyond the protective brink. Upon each, rested over a hundred vessels. 

Superstructures stood atop the hooked bodies of the ships; like crowns of deadliness. Cannons extended into the stars, each three-pronged and ready to spit death. Smaller point defence weapons rested like bristles along the flanks of each, and much like their larger companions, were aimed into the depths of space. The driver opened the door for the Fleet Admiral first, and out of respect for his navy, Bey removed his peaked cap. Slowly the Todeskorpsmann moved around the trunk, running his hand on the polished metal, marring it.

He opened the door for von Ansgar silently. The Freiherr was awed by the sheer size of the Twelfth Fleet, that which was tasked with the protection of Bio-Dome 12 alone. Each of the Bio-Domes contained similarly sized Fleets, though none could rival that of the Capital, Bio-Dome Primus. From this far below, von Ansgar could not distinguish Battlegroup Ragnarok from the remainder of the Twelfth Fleet. 

The ascent would be long, too long.._

++++++++ Three Weeks Later, Earth. ++++++++

Battlegroup Ragnarok hung like a rust-red veil over the Earth. Twenty-three Battleships stood guard as the dozen Todeskorps transports broke away from their escorts, falling into orbit like scales from a lizard. Flames licked across their surface, eating away at the jet paint which covered each. Freiherr von Ansgar stood at the bridge of the Josef Bader, watching the first of his ships land. Bey sat behind him, interfaced with a technological throne that squawked and screeched loudly. 

The _Josef Bader_ was the largest of the vessels present, a gargantuan amongst men. One thousand Todeskorpsmenn had accompanied von Ansgar aboard her, and now they were ready to crush Earth beneath their boots. For the duration of the three weeks between Earth and the Galilean Moons they had trained in hand-to-hand combat, firing drills and various other methods of combat. The Reserve Battalion under Heinrich Bahr had also trained with the Todeskorps, honing their skills with the rifle and bayonet. 

Why the Graf Council had elected that they accompany the expedition, von Ansgar would never understand. They were boys and old men; all but useless to von Ansgar in his extermination campaign. Five hundred and one incompetents, morons and bloody fools. Heinrich Bahr was perhaps the sole competent member, having once served within the Todeskorps. He was old however, and his memories were warped by the ravages of time. In an attempt to liquidize the Reserve Battalion, von Ansgar had given them the “honour” of being the first to land. 

The bridge crew of the _Josef Bader _continued to mingle around him, even as the first of the transports disappeared beneath the clouds of Earth. A staccato of reports burst onto the bridge as communication officers relayed it onto the speakers. All were terribly distorted, and thus the situation could have been in any shape or form on the ground. Von Ansgar had no other choice but to land, into the unknown, then. 

‘Fleet Admiral Bey, be a kind sir and take us in, will you?’ Ordered von Ansgar, wheeling on the venerable ship commander. 

‘Negative.’ Came his oddly robotic voice, the ship itself now seeping into his every vein and cell. 

‘You will do as I say, Gerhard.’ Warned von Ansgar, confirming his command of the expedition. 

‘The probability of the _Josef Bader _surviving the landing is zero, we will not risk-’ His words were drowned out by the sound of a gun firing. 

The headless corpse of Gerhard Bey collapsed from his throne, his neck a charred ruin. Wires ripped away, bringing with them chunks of flesh, cooking it with electrical sparks. All eyes had turned on von Ansgar, wide with a feral mixture of shock and awe. In his right hand he held his pistol, a weave of grey-black smoke now rising from the heated barrel. He calmly holstered it and walked over to the throne, kicking away the body. 

‘Anymore defiant bastards?’ He asked, taking the seat and flicking up the manual controls. A collective shaking of heads answered him ‘Good. Now, prepare for landing.’ 

The _Josef Bader_ fell from the skies, piloted by a sadistic madman. All across Battlegroup Ragnarok, officers and ratings alike pressed against windows as their flagship disappeared in a tremendous expansion of flame. Several moments later, the ship hit Ma-g-scar with enough force to level mountains. The main body of the vessel was crushed into the ground, spraying up wreckage and boulders in all directions. Flames burst from portholes and access hatches, allowing a tide of destroyed bodies to spill forth.

The superstructure and main cannons remained largely intact, allowing a pre-made base to be formed. The Todeskorpsmenn marched from the ruptured gut of the ship triumphantly, flames dancing at their feet, corpses crushed beneath their mighty tanks. The Reserve Battalion watched on, jaws slack and ears bleeding from the tremendous sound of the impact. Laughing maniacally, Freiherr Melchior von Ansgar III pranced from the superstructure, coat alight. 

Many of the crewmen threw themselves from the high towers of the superstructure, unable to live without their symbiotic relationship with the vessel. The sound of wet thumps echoed into the night, even as the ship was converted into a fortress. Cannons were ripped free and dragged onto high positions, all aiming towards the oceans. Remarkably, very few that were mounted on the superstructure had been damaged, though those which had been within the primary body were crushed into a fine metal pulp. 

‘Sirrah!’ Cried his adjutant, Gunthar Bayer. His greatcoat was a tattered ruin that dangled from his broad shoulders, and in his hand he cradled his long rifle. 

‘What is it, Gunthar?’ Growled von Ansgar, dabbing down the flames that had all but ruined his own greatcoat.

‘Fleet Admiral-In-Acting Neuendorff has commended your landing. He requests an audience-’ Gunthar said, his voice rough in the cool, night air. 

‘Neuendorff? What does that imbecile know about warfare? I want one of our own placed in command, and deny Neuendorff an audience. I have no time for his kind.’ Cut in von Ansgar; moving towards the assembling tanks.

‘Sirrah, where are you going?’ Called out Gunthar, now standing alone on the angled plating of the ship. 

‘For a drive, Gunthar. Get this damned thing in a defendable state by the time I return, or else.’ He shouted back, disappearing into the hold of the lead tank 'Oh, and if the Reservists get in your way. Kill them.'

'Yes.....Sirrah...'


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: awesome, lets get this show on the road, one order of creativivty coming up!!! By the way, Nightlord and Fallen Angels dude, lets work together)


Personal Activities: 

Wattinr 










looked down upon the bluish, green planet as his battle fleet pulled out of hyper space










and into orbit around the planet. It was stunning, the continent beautiful, the oceans magnificent, and the mountains majestic. Truly God had delivered them to this righteous planet for them to claim and colonies for the Empire. To grow, have a family, live a good, simple life in the name of God…………………..

Wattinr shook his head, knocking himself away from the daydreaming of a perfect world. Long had he sought it, but only war had he know, moving from battlefield to battlefield, crushing opponent after opponent, and then parading around Regalia on mega-parades to incite the population into holy optimism. For his part Wattinr was not that religious, but maintained his faith in God, even though he wasn’t the best practioner.

However, he was disappointed to see that many other civilizations, some they had never even seen before, were all here attempting to take the planet as their own. This, he could not allow, and he turned to his 2nd in command and sent orders about for his men to deploy to the surface and start colonizing key areas of the planet.

After this was done he decided it was a good time to retired to the chapel for some meditation and prayer. Hopefully God would give some guidance upon the situation.

Military Actions:

From the Battle fleet I deploy 300 pioneers,











leaving 200 on the ships. These men and 
women/children land upon the planet’s surface and immediately start setting up settlements in the selected area. Then the rest start expanding Westward (like America’s history) and race to colonize the Rockies by the end of this turn.

For military I deploy 330 Infantry, 










20 Mikvah Special Forces, and 10 tanks, as well as 5 Q14V7 fighter-bomber stratosphere aircraft and 2 Godfjyri Assault craft (kind of like mobile gunships with troop compartments) down to the Massachutes area where they hurriedly establish a large military fort










(it's actually alot larger than that to be honest)and within a day have its out perimeter completed. They spend the rest of the day working on completing the rest of the structure. The underground area will be continuously dug out by engineers. Another 50 infantry and 10 Gundams (mech walkers) move with the pioneers as they expand Westward, keeping them safe from any harm the indigenous people or wildlife may pose.

Ok, so summary:

- 400 infantry, 20 vehicles, and five aircraft have been deployed from the ships.

- 600 infantry, 30 vehicles, and 5 aircraft remain, as well as 200 pioneers

Diplomatic Moves:

In the name of making a better world and bringing more followers into Gods fold, commander Wattinr has ordered a massive diplomatic campaign. All factions will receive an emissary from the Holy Quastronian Empire shortly, and will be asked whether they want to be allied with us or remain neutral in their prospects.

To specifically the Ravenian Empire and the Natharisem’s “Fallen Angels” army the Quastronian diplomats are requested to severely press negotiations. Commander Wattinr knows the person in command of the Fallen Angels army, and has great respect for him and his person. Likewise, the Ravenian Empire has always been considered a friendly people whom the Quastronians have traded with for a long time, and thus it would be great to work together to unite the planet. These two are to be considered friendly and to be made friends, not enemies. (Yeah, Nightlord I really want to work with your people.)

Diplomatic Results:

None


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Personal Actions: As the Ship began its steady decent, General Thr'uo Ki'eic looked out of the window and admired the greenery that was coming closer by the second. He stood Tall and proud, with his second in command next to him feeling the same. The General Growled “We shall have this world, For too long our people have had to make do with Extremely hostile planets and we have very few planets at all. And very slowly they are being turned into nothing but wastelands…” 

The second in command stood ready to give his report “There may be a slight problem with that sir. Eariler we had recived a warning from the Zaterian empire-“.
The general Smashed his fist heavily against the armoured walls. The Second Recoiled at this outburst but didn’t show fear. “No, We shall not let them force us from this world. Order the pioneers to be ready and bring that map over so we can discuss our starting colonies.” Said the general. The second Nodded and proceeded with his orders.

View attachment 8502

Red dots are bases

Military Actions:Officers are ordered to set up Base with the pioneers at the three point and build connecting tunnels. (100 per point)
Air patrols clear the skies around the bases. (4 per point)
Infantry Deployed and defend the bases (100 per point) 
Each base contains a communications room (underground) to each base for Emergencies.

Round up of forces Deployed
300 Pioneers (100 at each base)
60 riflemen, 10 sniper teams (one spotter, one sniper) and 10 mortar teams (one loader, one spotter) (At all bases)
12 Eagle Fighters (4 per Base)


Diplomatic action: No diplomatic actions


Diplomatic Result:N/A


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Personal Actions: The small transport landed with a crunch on the ice of the southernmost continent, the landing gear giving off steam in the below freezing climate. The ramp lowered quickly to allow Vishnu and his guards out and onto the ice shelf so that he could perform his quick study of the land around him, the transport's engineer coming out with them to tell his lord the readings from their command ship's sensors in orbit. Vishnu's muscles spasmed slightly in the cold wind, the same thick muscles and bodily functions that kept his people from freezing in the deeps of the ocean keeping him relatively cool here. 

He tasted the air with his tongue and made his way forward before bending down and taking a handful of snow into his hand, his golden talons slicing through the ice. He let out a low hiss as he waited for the ship's scans to fully complete and turned his head to regard the engineer as he spoke,_ "Ship indicates a fairly large amount of ice on the continent lord." _Vishnu hissed, *"Is it enough?"* the engineer made no comment and nodded before saying, _"It will take some time though lord."_ Vishnu let the snow fall out of his hand before looking back at the large mountain range way off in the distance, his eyes narrowing, *"We can afford to wait."*

He stared for awhile at the mountains, seemingly lost in his own thoughts before they were interrupted by a low grunt from one of his guards. He regarded the soldier,* "Yes?" *the large Seronnian shrugged a bit, *"Can't feel my the tip of my tail lord."* Vishnu chuckled before motioning for them to enter the ship. As the ramp began to close he had a smile on his face, his eyes on the mountains, yet if anyone else were to see the smile the cold wouldn't be the only thing sending a chill down their spine. The ship lifted off and made its way north before diving into the water when it finally had the chance making its way towards the two islands that the Seronnian forces were already fortifying as the first colonies.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Worldship slunk out of hyperspace like some sort of massive animal, heavy with age and worn with cruel experience. The Drüd Worldship hovered over the planet slowly, hanging there in high orbit. Nothing happened for what seemed to be hours. Finally, far below the ship on the surface of the planet, two massive gates materialized onto the planet. Ancient mechanics _whirred_ and _hummed_, and the two gates became alive with colourful energy. 

The Drüd have arrived.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Personal Activities:* Dtr'u'üd wandered the Worldship as if in a trance. The Overseer was calling him, and he would listen. His four massive legs plodded slowly on the metallic floor of the Worldship as he travelled towards the Chamber of the Overseer. The massive planet the ship was orbiting hung lazily in the hyperglas viewport; Dtr'u'üd stared at it with four eyes absently as he walked. Yes it was indeed a beautiful planet; much like the ancient Drüd homeworld (albiet with much lighter gravity). However it was not it's beauty that was valuable; it was the richness of it. The sheer amount of biomass available to harvest was staggering; the other races landing would only add to that amount. His mandibles clicked softly.

As he entered the Chamber his pace slowed; the lights were dim. The Chamber's vaulted ceilings rose hundreds of feet above him, bedecked with small glowing lights that shone softly over thousands of Drüd eggs. Small dark shapes stirred slowly in them; their time would come soon. Very soon.

Before him rested the gigantic motionless cocoon-like shape of the Overseer. Three hundred Caste Guardians slumbered before it, ready to awaken at a moment's notice to protect their Overseer. Its skin was a dark grey; pronounced veins along its carapace occasionally pulsed with blue energy. Its two hundred eyes observed Dtr'u'üd coldly, and when it spoke, the sound was impossibly deep.

_Listen, servant of Drüd. Go forth unto this planet and make of it Drüd. Consume all in Drüd's name, for it belongs to Drüd._

Wordlessly, Dtr'u'üd left, heading for the teleportation chambers. _The time to conquer begins now_, thought Dtr'u'üd. Within a moment, he was on the planet, and the operation would truly begin.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Military Actions: *The initial strike force emerged from the teleportation gates silently; the cold, pristine snows of Sibera were disturbed by the massive footprints of the insection transgressors. The labourers immediately began harvesting nearby trees to convert the biomass into structures, while the Thanes and Behemoths grouped themselves into two battalions. The first and smaller one, lead by a Thane Guardian known as Sr'r'rüdt, would stay behind at the drop site and protect most of the labourers. The second battalion, containing the majority of forces and a small number of labourers, lead by Dtr'u'üd, began to scout for additional biomass in the surrounding area.

Within hours the teleportation gates had been anchored firmly, and the rest-hall, birthing chamber, munitions-engineer chamber, and observation-hall had been assembled. Power grids were leeching bio-thermic energy from the very soil beneath them, and the air was thick with the digging and cutting of dozens of labourers stripping the very soil beneath them bare. A hydroelectric generator is built at the nearby river, and biomass is stored in the now-functional biovaults. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Diplomatic Action: *Drüd communications arrays are currently offline. No diplomacy possible at this time.

*Diplomatic Conclusions: *See above.

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Summary:*

- Drüd land.

- Drüd military split into two groups; smaller one stays at drop zone and fortifies; larger one scouts for rescources and harvests on the go.

- Wherever Drüd go, the land is stripped of all available resources.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Map:








Нижневартовск (Nizhnevartovsk to you non-Russian speakers) is the Drüd drop-zone.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sangargii Actions*

Now with a stable base established, the Sangargii begin specialising; doctors, architects, engineers, scientists, bankers, designers, bureaucrats, as well as farmers and energy-workers. Now a strong economy has developed; and, with their incredibly efficient solar harvesters, the Sangargii have a strong currency; the Sang-mark, in the form of a blue metal block, with different runes corresponding to values. With this, the Sangargii have ordered materials from an inter-galactic trader; they now have access to universal translators and also some more advanced manufacturing technology.

The Sangargii have started constructing sea-craft, using the advanced technology they have purchased. However, it will be long before they are complete, and will require several sets of valuable materials from their home-planet, where they are in relative abundance.

They have also built a long-range transmitter for their home planet.

*Military Actions*

Continue patrol net. Begin to train some of the more eager pioneers into being able to use a weapon; not nearly as efficiently as the Sanguardi, but at least to some level. Also, when a mysterious creature, later identified as a *Regalian* by using translators, is found on patrol and taken to the Patriarch.

*Personal Actions*

Barjak Harkeneth stared thoughtfully at the alien, regarding him slowly. By using translators, he was identified as a diplomat of the "Holy Commander Agamemnon Wattinr". When Barjak learned of his title, he was angry. The Sangargii believed in only one religion; that was of atheism. They saw the damage religion had caused, and would not accept it thrust upon them so forcefully by some alien. That the creature had even demanded to see the Patriarch was beyond belief, against every Sangargii custom.

He had wandered into their territory and made demands. And it had been easy. The stupid patrol had brought him straight here. Barjak indicated to the Brother, who moved in swiftly behind the alien and killed him with a plasma injection. The alien died, noiselessly, onto the floor, as his neural system turned to char.

"Brother, this gives me an idea." said Barjak, motioning for him to approach, "We too can use this tactic, when necessary."

Barjak immediately ordered that a request be sent to his home-world, asking for one assassin, trained in the use of and equipped with a phantom rifle. "This should prove interesting."

*Diplomacy*

None. (Rejection of Regalian diplomat, not really proper diplomacy.)

*Summary*

- Set up economy.

- Set up transmissions to home-world.

- Bought translators.

- Killed the diplomat (and you will not KNOW he's dead. He could be lost in the WHOLE WORLD, or at the very least Asia.)

- *Requested 1 assassin from home-world, trained and equipped with phantom rifle.*


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Day 1, 6:00-12:00


Lyon - Your 2nd in command salutes and without further talking he loads up a ship with men. They'll be able to leave to Iceland in a few hours. First signs of an early HQ are beginning to emerge from the ground. With some of your soldiers helping the pioneers build Angel's Fall, things can go a little faster. Its basic facilities will be ready in 27 hours.

Your emperor greets you with pleasure. "My good Lyon, I know you will do justice to this planet... and to our foes. The Natharizem Seek no wars... at the moment. I give you a full mandate on Earth's regime. However, I suggest discovering who are the others on the planet. Study them before obliterating them. Maybe make some alliances. Another important goal for you to mark is to harvest this nature's great resources. I hear you discovered some metal. That is good. Have it delivered back here. Cover this operation's expenses - and it'll worth you a while. You can also keep some for yourself, should you find any use for it. That is all for now. Tell your second in command to keep me updated. And... watch your back. Our spies suggest that the Zaterians may be planning some military and non-military operations to damage our efforts on the planet. DO as you see fit to deal with that impudent race. Anything else?"


Vladimir Fangbane - "Yes sir!", Peter eagerly answered, "Alpha Site will be established in no time!"
In less than an hour, your army lands and begins establishing your city, as Peter approaches you yet again. "Sir, I know You've issued patrols. However, we still have military manpower surpluses. What would you have me do with it?"

Vishnu - Your men are dispatched to Antarctica. The others work on the colonies. "I hope our underwater establishments will keep us safe in time", your second in command states.
"I shall also see to it that your two colonies will be established. good luck on your journey to Antarctica, sir". Your ship leaves to Antarctica, and it is estimated you will reach it in 6-7 hours.

Barjak - patrols and the basic facilities are now both active. The forward base will be operable in 8 hours.

Karanadis - "Iyanden. What a wonderful name." Your second in command estimates that with current resources, establishing the city's fundamentals would take 34 hours.
Also, all of your military actions are to be executed.

Racheal - Your people are inspired by the small speech, in which you've instructed them on what to do. They execute your orders.
The men you've sent to Mount Minos are dispatched, and it would roughly take them 1 hour to reach it.
The defenses you are building will be ready in 26 hours.

Aun'sae - "yes, My lady. Worlds were lost to war, civilizations vanished and were torn apart only to be forgotten. We must not let this happen. Also, our Zaterian hosts would like to have a word with us, tomorrow at 8:00. Should I accept their invitation?" 

Ko'Mas Fu'ltir - All of your actions have been executed. Full deployment will be done in 3 hours.

Stone - All done. Let's assume that thing was a... well... drunken shark? There aren't any fictional creatures on this Earth. I'll let you off with it this time.

Mikal - Done. Moving your army would take about 1 hour.

Urd - The scouts will take about 6 hours to report back in. The terra-forming around your base of operations will be done in approximately 4 hours.

Freiherr Melchior von Ansgar III - That's quite an intro. Kudos. However, you didn't hear anything about Earth when you were a child. In fact, you didn't know it exist up to 2-3 before landing on it. The Zaterians discovered it about a month ago.

Wattinr - First of all, please don't ask players while OOC to work with you. Also, how can you admire the fallen angel's civilization? You don't even know them in-game. Also, I think that deciding that your civilizations have good relations outside the planet is somewhat losing the point of making friends and enemies from scratch.

Other then that - All of the operations you've ordered should be done in 24 hours. Notice that colonizing freely like that might prove a little tougher. But if your style is building smaller, more scattered colonies rather than one, big capital - that's more than alright by me.




I'll post more later on, when I have the time. Please, don't post any new posts until then.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Personal activities*: Kurt alked from his room to the obsertivory deck. A massive romm on top of the transport ship that was entirley glass. From his vantage point he looked down on the blue planet. The captian of the ship walked up next to Kurt and crossed his arms.
"Looks like home, my Lord." The captian remarked.
"Yes...a little to much like home." Kurt replied.
"Have you chosen a landing zone yet sir?"
"Yes, on the northern most tip of a mountian range. It will provide a good staging ground for our warriors." Kurt replied walking over to a map and marking where they woulld land.
"Very well sir, shall we launch now?" Asked the cpatian.
"Yes."

The Sydite warriors gathered in the launching bays. They quickly loaded into the transports and fuelers finished gassing up the planes, piolets jumped into the cockpit and the warriors loaded into the back. One by one the ships took off and sped out into the void of space before enering the Earth's atmosphere. In each of the Sydites com-unit, Lord Kurt Grigory began his speach.

"Warriors of the KIGAF, today we begin the pacifacaion of anoher world. You will enact the will of the Sydite people. You are the speartip of the Assult on Earth. The strenght in my arm, the arm that will rain destruction on our enemies. 
You shall strike from the shadows, You will be everywhere at once, You will cause such fear in the enemy that the name Sydite will cause them to flee. The sight of our flag will cause hardened soldiers to lay down their weapons. 
Give the aliens no mercy. Leave none alive. Show them that we are the sole owners of planet _Earth_.

*Military actions:* 10 tanks, 350 Soldiers and 100 pioneers at red dot.
15 tanks, 500 soldiers and 150 pioneers and Green dot.
(Arrows indicate the places pioneers have gone and the oarnge line in the area claimed by the Sydites).










*Diplomatic action:* None.

*Diplomatic conclusions:* None yet.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The trees crumpled under the chassis of the tank. The ground slewed, a fountain of earth shooting up from beneath its treads. Sponson gunners marched alongside the tanks, rifles held in their hands, greatcoats worn like capes. Freiherr von Ansgar sat upon the turret of the tank, a pair of goggles lowered over his eyes as splinters whistled towards him. The turret of the tank was lifted skyward, the muzzle menacing. The crew of his current tank were good, but as were those of the others that trailed behind in a rough arrowhead. Gunners and other nonessential crew members had disembarked, leaving only driver, loader and commander within the hold of the vehicles.

‘Anything?’ von Ansgar shouted down to one of the gunners, Frederick. A trio of scars ran down his face, marring his once beautiful features with pure ugliness. 

‘None, sirrah. Not one thing, this place is-’ He began, trailing off as something white and black ran through the foliage ahead. He shouldered his rifle, the stock slapping wetly against his bare upper arm. 

A pair of taps from von Ansgar told the driver to halt, and ear achingly the tank ground down into rumbling stillness. Frederick was creeping forwards in a crouch; finger hovering precariously over his trigger. The carbine which he held was not as powerful as those of the Todeskorps, designed for protection over offencive actions. The blur of white-black rustled through a batch of fat leaves and Frederick loosed a series of rounds. They tore into the earth, each one sending a column of smoking ground into the air.

A inhuman screech sounded, drowned out by a series of communication crackles beneath. The communications operator pulled off from the rear, trundling up the ramp of the tank and retook his seat. The other pair of gunners, Otto and Franz swept in from the flank. Franz was a natural killer, wielding his pistol as though it was an extension of his own limb, sweeping aside leaves as he took great leaps. Frederick held his ground next to the angled front of the tank, still crouched low. Franz disappeared for a moment, the Freiherr lifting himself up higher to try and gain a glance.

Franz returned moments later, a flailing figure held in a tight grip. In his hand, by a long tail he held a bloody form. The fur was stiffening with the pouring crimson liquid, stringy droplets of which fell away from it. The beast let out a cackling howl and died, form twitching. Franz swung it like a discuss and threw it to the Freiherr, who reached out and caught the scruff instinctively. 

‘Pretty.’ Mocked von Ansgar as he turned it over in his grip, eyes squinted beneath tinted goggles.

‘Looks like Frederick scored a lucky hit, sirrah.’ Grinned Franz, flashing his teeth at his fellow. 

Bored of the thing, von Ansgar threw it to the murderer. Frederick happily took it in both hands, allowing his carbine to slouch in the thick harness cables. His eyes were exuberantly scanning the corpse, checking each pinked fur. He smiled up at his commander, who returned with an amused nod. How one man could be fascinated by such an imperfect thing, von Ansgar truly could not understand. He was almost sickened when the gunner hooked it to his belt, the slack-jawed body swaying as he did so. 

Another pair of glove-muffled taps sent the tanks moving once more. The throaty growl of fifty engines was a horrible thing, but the sound of creaking wood as it was keeled over by dozer blades was worse. Sky-stabbing trees that had grown for hundreds, if not thousands of years, were rendered into nothing more than chippings. Soon, the land began to incline upwards. The tanks growled in sheer effort, engines struggling to compensate. Von Ansgar ordered those who had disembarked ahead, deciding that the risk of his vehicles was too grave.

When they returned, they informed him of a open plain which had been damaged by debris from the Josef Bader. Nodding in acceptance, von Ansgar returned back to his downed vessel. In full reverse, the tanks slowly began to lose their unit cohesion. One nearly careened into a narrow ravine, its driver absent minded. The commander of the vehicles quick intervention was all which saved the embarked crew from a crushing death in this alien landscape. As the ruins of their space faring vessel grew on the horizon, von Ansgar ordered his vehicle to the fore.

Von Ansgar waved one of his hands in the air, twirling it and then pushing it into a fist. The commanders of the vehicles understood and directed their tanks into a spindly line behind the first, their gunners and communications operators jumping back aboard.

Gunthar was awaiting his commander at the foot of the metallic mountain, his crisped greatcoat thrown aside. Twelve bodies were sprawled out behind him, facedown. Around each a puddle of rich red had expanded, turning the dirt into a rusty smudge. Each wore the crumpled uniform of a Reservist, and on the epaulettes of one were the curled pips of a lieutenant. The convoy of tanks veered off, all save for that which von Ansgar himself rode on.

Gunthar held up one of his hands, ordering the driver to halt.

‘Sirrah, we have a visitor.’ Was all he said, before von Ansgar threw himself from the tank, indicating that the crew of the vehicle should follow.

++++++++

The insides of the Josef Bader had been gutted by fires, crushed into impassable blocks or simply ruined in the crash. The retinue gained entry to the ship through the half-buried hanger. They dropped down into the steep inclined expanse, the lights above flickering dimly. Dirty had cascaded into the hanger, creating a brown carpet. The crooked remains of humans protruded from it, their faces locked in surprised, horrified and generally pained expressions. The Freiherr had scavenged an untouched greatcoat from a naval officer, and was busy straightening it out as they continued into the mangled cavern-like halls.

‘I never liked guests.’ von Ansgar groaned as the men slipped and slide down a mountain of wreckage, dirtying their boots with chunks of charred flesh. 

‘Nor did I, sirrah.’ That was Lieutenant Johansson, the commander of the tank. He was a stubble-faced fellow, not bothering to shave often as it was decreed in the Todeskorps. 

He walked side-by-side with both Gunthar and von Ansgar. He wasn’t afraid of the pistol which von Ansgar held in his hip-holster, and the Freiherr could only respect him for that. After several minutes they reached the bottom of the mountainous pile, water swirling around their feet. One of the hydro pods had shattered during the descent, bringing with it a portion of the above deck, crushing many of those beneath. 

‘He is an envoy from another race, sirrah. An imperfect. You know what I will suggest.’ Intoned Gunthar, his voice strong and husky. 

‘I’d like to see what he has to offer, firstly, Gunthar. I will let you have your way with him when I am done, if you so wish.’ von Ansgar curtly replied, now shambling up a set of half-twisted steps. He hard them creak, threatening to cave in on him.

For some reason, Gunthar had allowed the alien to remain on the bridge. A pair of Todeskorpsmenn stood guard outside the bridge, wearing skull-visage environmental protection masks. Thick tubes weaved from the mouth grill, curling around to their back mounted packs. Their every breath was longwinded and throaty, almost as though they were under the grip of some infection. The one on the left reached into a box at his feet, pulling out three individual masks.

The first he gave to von Ansgar, the second and third to Gunthar and Johansson. The others were to remain on guard in the hallway that led unto the bridge. The trio entered the bridge, their eye pieces immediately fogging with condensation. Johansson audibly cursed, wiping both ocular globes clean. At the centre of the room, facing the window with his hands held behind his back, was the guest.

He was tall and balding, his forehead bisected with multiple hardened ridges. Upon his body he wore a armoured vest and simple grey robes, of which were fastened at his hip by a ornamental belt. He turned and nodded shallowly, as though in impugn. Johansson dry wretched; looking away. Gunthar simply kept his right hand on his sidearm, while von Ansgar didn’t bother to do any such thing. 

‘I am Ambassador Quirlek of the Holy Quastronian Empire. I come with a proposition.’ He introduced, his accent strange, his Galilean weak at best.

‘Nothing is holy here, alien.’ Growled von Ansgar, moving closer to the beast.

‘Your arrogance is not needed.’ Was all the thing said, his lips barely moving.

‘How dare you!’ Shrieked Johansson, coming in from the side. Before Quirlek could maneuver from his path, Johansson struck him.

He had drawn his service issue dagger, the ivory pommel glinting in the half-light of the bridge. Both of the figures struggled on the floor as Quirlek fought to ward off the blade, wrapping one hand around the wrist of Johansson. It was a feeble sign of defiance as the Galilean plunged it into the throat of the beast, ripping through flesh, tendons and bone alike. 

The blade came free, dripping the lifeblood of the Quastronian. Again it fell into the meat of the alien, parting the muscle that surrounded his heart. Gunthar drew his pistol and loosed a trio of shots into the head of the squirming thing. Blood misted as the head above the upper lip was pulverized, disappearing completely. 

‘Then so be it.’ von Ansgar grinned, watching as both Gunthar and Johansson took their service blades to the alien, hacking it into wretched bits.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK an update. 

_*Everyone*_: I'm not restarting the RP but rather accelerating the pace a bit.

24 Hours pass.

Everybody here will have their base of operations constructed and defenses built as ordered. 

*Vishnu *- Your people arrived at Antarctica and started to build a base of operations, specify what you have been doing in the past 24 hours and in the next update I'll tell you what has been built and what is still under construction.

*Barjak *- Your forward base is complete, and your basic facilities and patrols are now active and maintained. Your assassin has also arrived as you asked. Your leader was not pleased with the request but he sent it at any case. You have been warned not to ask for more support for a while unless you want your commanding rights revoked. Also what have you been doing in the last 24 hours, what will you be doing now in the next 12.

_*Karanadis *_- All has been completed, including the city. State what you have been doing in those 24 hours and what you will be doing in the next 12.

*Racheal* - Your men have reached Mount Minos, state what they have been doing there in the past 23 hours that they had. I shall include what have been successfully completed in the next update. Your defenses are ready now. State what you have been doing in the last 24 hours and what you will be doing in the next 12.

_*Aun'sae *_- Ignore the Zaterian part for now as I dont know what FoW planned, I'll speak to him about it later.) What have you been doing the past 24 hours, what are you planning to do in the next 12.

*Ko'Mas Fu'ltir* - The deployment is finished. What are your action in the next 12 hours, what have you been doing in the last 24?

*Stone *- What are your action in the next 12 hours, what have you been doing in the last 24?

*Mikal *- Your army is moved, what were the actions you preformed in the last 24 hours? What are you planning to do in the next 12?

_*Urd *_- The terra-forming was complete successfully. Your scouting parties have reported back with several points which you can build new cities in. You know that in time this places will prove a good place but for now if you build to many cities your resources will be stripped and recovering those resources will not be an easy work.

_*Freiherr Melchior von Ansgar III*_ - I know you wont like the following. I didn't fully get what you have been doing so I'll have to ask you to. Tell me what you have been doing in the past 24 hours, and what you are planning to do in the next 12. In the next update I'll tell you what you have managed to build (if you decided to of course) in the past 24.

_*Dtr'u'üd *_- You have landed and fortified your base of operations successfully. The large group you sent to scout stumbled on several normal sized resources "nodes" which had been harvested and transported back to base.

*Wattinr*- What have you been doing in the past 24 hours. What are you planning to do in the next 12. I'll include the results of the past 24 hours in the next update.

*Kurt *- Your plans have been successfully completed. You have occupied both of this spots. Now tell me what you did after that in those last 24 hours. What are you planning to do in the next 12?

*Everyone*: Again I remind you, the most important part of the massage. Put a summary in the end it will make it easier for everyone. Thanks. Also forgive me for the maybe rubbish start I'm just kind of confused right now and in the next update it will be all more precise.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: I didn't know if we should have posted. anyway, I have covered the last 42 hours as well as the next 24 hours. Let me know if you need any clarification komanko )

Wattinr stood in the new command center of his forces that his men had rapidly created and even now we’re still working on. It had only been the first day, but his fit and agile men had made rapid progress on building the site thanks to new building robots recently invented back home. Now they were fortifying the massive structure with trenches, anti-aircraft positions, space batteries, those loathsome artillery, and dueling pits for death matches between honorable opponents that would eventually come. His men had set to work with a religious fervor that made him proud to be their commander; only stopping for prayer 3 times a day as God had decreed.

Still all was not well as Wattinr read over the reports that appeared on his NET pad in front of him. Two of his diplomatic emissaries had been killed by the more aggressive races that seemed to either want war or were just closed off. The report that the ambassador to the Galileans had been murdered and then feed to some strange beast was appalling and more than one member of his staff were calling for him to declare a holy jihad against this intolerable foes. Wattinr, however, was no fool, and new that these opening days would define him and his people in the sense of how he reacted to such situations to all the assembled races here.

However, he was glad that some nations such as the robot nation that had settled down upon the large landmass off the east coast of the central continent (Japan) had decided to ally themselves with the Quastronians. Though Gods holy word could not be brought to these mechanical beings, the fact that they could co-exist in harmony for the moment was a good step forward. Still, Wattinr needed to be on his toes, and thus he was already accelerating his plans.

He turned to his second in command. “Patch me through to his Majesty, the Holy Irtidad, I am going to request for more forces. This game is just getting started,” he said, grinning at his second. The second saluted and turned to the comms station and started getting the transmission going.

As he walked out to his transport, he turns to the second, “Oh, and on that note, telling the fleet to send down a destroyer into the ocean. It shall act as a ship for defending against any underwater threats that are probably lurking down there.” With that he boarded the transport, heading out west!!

Military Actions:

Ok, so Wattinr has gotten a little ambitious since the first 24 hours went well. His settlers have moved as far west as the American Rockies (as seen on map below) 










and established secure colonies along the river systems, mountain ranged, and open plains. The structures are being put into place and it will be another day or two till actually economics are implemented and manufacturing begins in earnest. Now the real challenge beings, settling the deserts and mountains of the Western continent (Western U.S). 100 more settlers have been dispatched from the ships to continue the actually spread of Quastronian civilization. 

As these settlers spread out they require protection from the wilderness as well as rover bandits and enemy patrols. Another 100 infantry and 10 Gundams are dispatched to the frontier to help protect and patrol the Empires borders as they expand.

The forces at the base, as well as my space forces, are to hold position until further orders. Defend themselves as the situation calls for, but do not initiate contact or move from current positions.

As mentioned before, a destroyer 










will descend from orbit into the Atlantic Ocean near Boston Harbor to patrol for any underwater enemy forces.

So in summary….

-500 infantry, 30 vehicles, and 5 aircraft have been deployed

-500 infantry, 20 vehicles, and 5 aircraft remain aboard the fleet, as well as 100 pioneers

-The Fort in Massachutes has been completed, the underground section will take another 6 turns to complete

-Settlers have colonized the Eastern U.S, and now move to expand into the West as well as North into Canada

-Destroyer Imagawa lands in Boston Harbor and patrols for underwater threats(hahah, no sneak tactics, )

Diplomatic Actions:

I’m still waiting for formal answers from some of the other races (OCC: Guys, you know who you are, please answer or just refuse it).

An aquatic force has been detected in the southern hemisphere. A diplomat with specialties in such translation has been dispatched to ask them for a diplomatic stance. He will be sent via shuttle craft. 

Lastly, my leader sends the following message to the Irtidad (the Holy Pope), leader of the Quastronian Empire.

_- Your Holy Majestic Irtidad Mohammad Jamait, I send the following request across the space Genhakli to you. My landing was a success; however, many other races seem to have converged upon the spot as well. We are currently studying them as we speak, and all current data has been sent along in this transmission for you to view. Back to business, I require more pioneers, at least 200 more, as well as 200 infantry and 10 vehicles and aircraft. These reasons I need this is because it has swiftly turned into a land-grabbing race. I need these colonists and men in order to keep a secure border as well as keep the expansion going. Without these additional resources, I’m afraid I will have to stop at the American continent; as they call it. I pray for your guidance and a swift answer._

Diplomatic Results:

The Galileans have acted hostile; therefore, they are to be treated as a threat to the security of the Empire. Though not an official enemy, they will be fired upon if they near us.

The Fallen Angels and the Ferousian’s have chosen to ally themselves for the moment with the empire. In terms of the Fallen Angels army, they are just neutral. In terms of the Ferousians, we are now allies. The ferousians have linked their communications with the Quastronians Genhakli(Internet) and are now communicating between each other to improve the understanding of each other.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sangargii Actions*

Mostly content with the land they currently control, the Sangargii have begun to fortify their positions. The main base, around the landed "Dominator" starship, has been heavily fortified with powerful plasma turrets, as well as an armed border with a high wall facing towards the main landmass of India. Mines have also been deployed around the sea near New Sangar as well as several anti-air cannons. The forward military base has also seen an upgrade in defences, but only minor compared to the main base.

Also, the manufacture of aquatic units has been drastically accelerated; the design stages are almost complete. Using their strong, stable wealth reserve from solar harvesters and their synthesiser plants, the Sangargii have also purchased new hardware from the intergalactic trading company.

*Personal Actions*

Barjak Harkeneth stood by the holo-projector inside the transmitter complex, having ordered its immediate use for contacting planet Sangorge, and Lord Zargii himself. The image of his master appeared, daunting, on the projector. Barjak bowed low.

"My lord, the situation on the planet is better than we could've hoped for. The sheer volume of solar energy from this sun is staggering; we are absorbing almost triple the rate of some of the largest cities in Sangorge with only a small set of solar harvesters. Also, the synthesiser plants have taken root wonderfully in the fertile soil. I have established a strong main base, New Sangar, and also a military headquarters further north. There are several other alien races, but they are all so trusting... which I why I ask this."

Barjak paused, "I request one assassin, trained in the usage of and equipped with a phantom rifle." Barjak motioned for his transmission to end. The projection of his master simply raised his hand, index finger pointing up, signalling his consent. But Barjak saw he was not pleased. This was obviously, in his mind, a gross miss-application of valuable resources.

When the warrior arrived, Barjak himself greeted him and was internally awed. The man's black stealth-suit was heavily armoured yet lithe and light. The phantom rifle itself was covered up. Barjak ordered a task force to be created; a fast transport, along with a team of ten elite troopers, was to be kept on standby at all times at the military base.

*Military Actions*

With defences set up, patrol is steadily brought down to only 5 vehicles on patrol, leaving ten on standby, as well as 150 men at the main base, 50 men always on patrol (rotating, of course) and 600 at the military base. One transport is removed from active service for special operations, and a team of 10 elite troopers are similarly removed; these form a standby elite team, together with the assassin, held at the military base.

- No Diplomacy - 

*Summary*

- Build strong defences around main base, and start to reinforce military base.

- Continue designing water-vehicles.

- Create a special team, comprising of 10 elite troopers, a fast transport, and a phantom assassin, and keep them on standby at the military base.

- Bring patrols down to just 5 fast-vehicles at a time.

- Troops and positions;

- New Sangar - 150 troops

- On patrol - 5 fast vehicles, 50 troopers.

- Military base - 9 fas vehicles, 10 heavy tanks, 10 heavy artillery guns (set up), and 590 troops.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Personal and Race actions:

Racheal stared at the holographic image of the small Island too which the Alpha base had been set up. She stared in particular at Mount Minos where the First Colony was being set up. The artillery defences had been set up, and accommodation had been built. It was not the most luxurious colony at all, but it would serve its purpose at the moment. She had hailed "Winter Night", the ship in orbit an hour ago to drop off a further 5 Laser artillery weapons to the surface of the Northern Island, and had transferred 50 Hell jumpers from Mount Minos to the Island as well. She had also ordered her 2IC Alexander to patch her through to the United Federation Corps Council, the military council.

Request to the council, _*"Members of the council, I have set up a preliminary base of operations, and we have founded our first colony Mount Minos on the southern Island. I have also sent over to the Northern Island a small force to set up a small Bravo Base, complete with a communication relay and a short range radar station. I am also planning on moving over to the nearest landmass to scout it and establish another colony. I may need some more troops and pioneers, but will advise later when it is fully scouted."
*_
Military Action:

Military Patrols have tightened up, as the 15 fighter bombers already deployed flew in patrols of three between Mount Minos and the Alpha Base. They would now also have to now cover another base. The 500 Hell Jumpers at Alpha base are now on standby, ready for action. Troops on "Winter's Night" have been put on standby in case either the Mount Minos or Alpha base come under heavy attack.

Diplomacy:
Nothing to report.

Summary:
-Alpha Base constructed
-Basic colony at Mount Minos, artillery in position
-50 Hell Jumpers from Mount Minos and 2 artillery weapons transferred from "Winter's Night" Cruiser to new base on the Northern Island, aims to set up a communication relay outpost and short range radar.
-Contacted the council (aka my leaders) and informed them of the situation.

500 Hell Jumpers ~Alpha Base~
50 Hell Jumpers ~Bravo Base~
50 Hell Jumpers ~Mount Minos~
400 Hell Jumpers ~Winter Fleet~
10 Laser Artillery ~Alpha Base~
05 Laser Artillery ~Mount Minos~
08 Laser Artillery ~Winter Fleet~
02 Laser Artillery ~Bravo Base~
25 Airships ~Alpha Base (Fighter Bombers x20 and Gunships x5)~
10 Airships ~Winter Fleet (Fighter Bombers x10)~
300 Pioneers ~Mount Minos~
200 Pioneers ~Winter Fleet~


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Actions: 
Ko’Mas paced down the corridor, tightly holding a jumbled mess of papers to his chest. His Second Gu’hy stood at his side having to jog to keep up with his fast moving superior. Ko’Mas couldn’t see anything through the viewing ports, they had been closed which meant they were still breaking atmosphere. He could feel it the internal temperature of the ship had risen by nearly twenty degrees the old girl was struggling to deal with the planets superior natural defenses if it wasn’t for the ships sheer size they would have burned up in atmosphere within seconds. 

Ko’Mas had sent Gu’hy down with the planetary reports for Tru’ju’il, but he had been turned down saying that he could only accept them from Ko’Mas himself. _Idiot doesn’t he realize that I have better things to do? _It was true he had left the Bridge unmanned with only the flight crew to supervise, whatever it was it better be important. Ko’Mas reached the large door that lead to Tru’ju’s quarters and slammed his fists down on it, making no attempt to hide his frustrations. The door opened to reveal the over decretive room that Tru’ju called a home, it was clogged full of tables, benches and expensive furniture. Tru’ju wasted no space and every wall was covered in maps of their objective, Earth he had scribbled notes and aimless speculation in a messy red pen all over them. 
_“Ko’Mas is that you? Come in I’ll be there in a Hu’yel”. _
Ko’Mas stormed into the room and threw the papers down onto one of Tru’ju’s already cluttered tables before finding what must have passed for a seat in Tru’ju’s room and forcing himself into sitting down. Ko’Mas had been in this room before but something about it just made him uncomfortable. Tru’Ju emerged seemingly from no-were Ko’Mas couldn’t see it but he predicted that there was probably a door of some sort leading into another one of Tru’Ju’s horrid rooms amongst this crowed mess. Tru’Ju wasn’t wearing the usual flight crew command overalls that he normally used and Ko’Mas doubted ever washed, instead he was wearing a long trench coat that could have passed for a toolbox with the amount of pockets and gadgets it had strapped to it. 
“_Ko’Mas I’ve been expecting you”_
_“ The Reports are on the table over by the door with all due respect Vas’hu’matriar there are things I need to do and we can’t afford to make this a regular thing”_
Tru”Ju cast a brief glance at the mess of papers lying scattered on the table before regarding them with disinterest and turned back to address Ko’Mas
_“Ah yes, those were just an excuse to get you down here,”_

Ko’Mas bit down on his lip restraining the urge to go off at his superior 

_“For you see, We are not the only ones landing on this fair planet, this has only created problems for us as my survey team can no longer do its job with the risk of these blasted aliens breathing down our backs. I need you to assemble some our best men to accompany my team to the Amazon, a sort of forest like terrain that few have seen before.”_

Ko’Mas flinched at the mention of the word _Our_but continued to act as though he was unfazed, he supposed that he should have expected it Tru’Ju was the only man in the universe who was able to screw him over like this. 

“_Of course Vas’hu’matriar, I will ready my men with all due haste”_

_“I would hope so, because we can not allow the other races to hinder our research, we must leave immediately, meet me in pod bay 6 by Hul’mir and bring everything you can”_

Before Ko’Mas could have a chance to protest Tru’Ju had disappeared into the jungle that was his room leaving Ko’Mas to fend for himself. Ko’Mas rose from his seat and managed to weave his way out of the room and back into the familiar workings of the ship, his second Gu’hy had been waiting outside the door but rejoined his commander as they made their way back up to the bridge. 

_“Sir we just received a message from the Zaterian’s, there claiming priority over the planet”_

_Great, _thought Ko’Mas as if he didn’t have enough to deal, now the Zaterians were threatening War.

_“Well that’s not our problem is It, where a survey team remember? Let the main battle fleet deal with them we have enough things on our plate”_

_"Yes sir I will inform the Bridge in advance… By the way what did Tru’Ju want?”_

_“That’s not your place Gu’hy, Tru’Ju wanted to see me personally if he wanted people to know what was going on he would have used a public NET channel”_

_“Yes sir, sorry sir”_

Ko’Mas let out a deep sigh and begun to pat his good friend on the shoulder.

_“Don’t worry, Gu’hy its going to be fine, it’s just going to be one hell of a long day._

*Part 2*
The Survey Ship Tar’llmatr’o spiraled downwards towards the hard crusted Earth, its once beautiful exterior all but destroyed in the flames that now engulfed the vessel as it broke atmosphere. From just off the right side of the vessel a small oval shaped drop ship emerged, immediately catching fire amongst the strong defenses of the planet’s Atmosphere, it broke away from its mother vessel and spun wildly down to Earth following its own path to the massive surface. Flames licked at its belly and threatened to overwhelm the small ships structure but it would be gone by then, disappearing into the thick fog of the planets natural clouds. 

Ko’Mas felt sick to his stomach the cramped quarters of the small drop ship meant that he had to spend the entire trip in the cockpit of his Jarki’llar. He always hated having to fly, he never had any control over it they could crash at any moment now and he wouldn’t be able to stop it. He would just be happy when they finally reached the surface. With him were ten other Jarki’llars piloted by some of the best in the Military as far as Ko’Mas was concerned and the survey team a seven man strong research team, Tru’ju was wearing the same strange trench coat that Ko’Mas had seen him with only a few hours ago. The Survey team was much the same sporting large, overly complicated gadgets and jumpers that had more pockets than Ko’Mas cared to count. 
The Drop ship burst out through the thick clouds and swung low over the treetops, shifting its gaze left and right in its eagerness to unload its cargo. A vast break in the jungle lay ahead and it begun its low decent onto the improvised landing pad. Ko’Mas breathed a sigh of relief and ordered his men to be ready to disembark. The Ship flew down into the opening, the very nature of the jungle seemed to cower before its very presence and trees were thrown violently from their homes in the ground, forcibly uprooted by the massive and raw power of the drop ships engines. Its ramp begun to lower to the surface and the menacing figures of the Jarki’llar’s begun to make their way down to the Earth, followed shortly by the seven members of the survey team who had already begun to take notes on their Holo-pads. 
Ko’Mas hated his surroundings immediately, it was nothing but a kill zone dense foliage was all that he could see and was so tightly packed that it made combat maneuvers nearly impossible his men would be slaughtered, his only reassurance was that the whatever dared to engage them in this cesspit of a jungle wouldn’t know that. The survey team had wasted no time and had immediately begun to study their surroundings, Ko’Mas begun to move his men into positions but decided that it was best to leave Tru’Ju to his work. After a few long minutes one of his squad members had come to his side. 

_“Sir, are we seriously going to do this, I mean protect them? Have you seen what sort of position these guys have put us in?”_

Ko’Mas recognized the man immediately; he had sent his transmission through the NET to avoid being overheard. It was Ful’yir Be’he’llea, he was young and inexperienced but he was cocky and could fend for himself better than most of his Veteran’s can. 

_“I don’t like it any more than you do but if you want to take up your problem with Tru’Ju then be my guest, were here whether we like it or not”_

_“Well you tell him then, if we get attacked here sir then someone is going to die, does he even realize that?”_
_“_
_What and lose my command? You know full well that I’m the only one that’s qualified to lead this little exhibition, if Tru’Ju see’s it fit to relieve me then we _
_all know it will end badly, deal with him by yourself.”_

Ful’yim cut the NET link and activated his verbal unit; Ko’Mas could tell that Ful’yim was indicating the fact that he would press the matter until something was done.

_“Listen to me Commander, at the end of the day all of the responsibility comes down to yo…”_

Without warning Ko’Mas’s cockpit had lit up with red light and the high pitched wails of his proximity alarms drowned out his collogue, Ko’Mas shot up in his seat and linked his mind with the Jarki’llars, his squad bombarded him with questions and franticly scanned their surrounding prying the foliage in search for their invisible attacker.

_“Movement!”_

It came out of nowhere, a huge beam of condensed energy came streaming towards them, its sheer raw power was amazing, reality itself seemed to bend to its will as bright bolts of lightning coursed around it destroying all that stood In its path. More shots came in from all directions and Ko’mas could barely believe what his scanners were trying to tell him, were they truly surrounded already? Shots slammed into the foliage around him tearing apart plants and animals alike his squad begun to return fire, shooting blindly into the trees the survey team dived for cover and one man screamed as one of the red rays landed only millimeters from his head incinerating the cover that he had been cowering behind. 

_“Suppressive fire!”_

Ko’Mas brought his guns to bear and let loose a hail of shells, showering anything unfortunate enough to be standing within his firing ark in a hail of heavy weapons fire. Ko’Mas threw his Jarki’llar into a sideways turn and narrowly avoided one of the powerful beams, Ful’yir was not so lucky and the shot slammed into his Jarki’llar its light armor plating was no match to the high powered round, his tank was tore apart from the inside, the war machine begun to rupture and Ful’yir breathed his last breath as his tank exploded outwards erupting into a huge ball of flame covering the battlefield in broken parts and the flesh of its deceased pilot. The Boy had been right after all someone _was _going to die he just …never expected it to be him. 
The Urge for revenge swept over Ko’Mas, As much as Ful’yir had been an undisciplined and disobedient maggot of a soldier, he was still Kin. On more than one occasion had Ful’yir saved his life, fighting with a degree bravery and determination that Ko’Mas had never thought possible, he didn’t deserve to go out like this. 

Ko’Mas screamed a battle cry through the voice box of his Jarki’llar and burst forward into the chaos of battle. His squad seemed to take to his example and forged ahead determined to avenge their fallen comrade. Ko’Mas fired wildly into the bush his guns blazing at his sides, still the attackers came on their shots became closer and closer by the second. It wouldn’t be long before one found its way into Ko’Mas’s armor plating. 

_Too much cover, need to even the odes._
Ko’Mas wasted no time, as soon as the light went green he fired, the safety cap on his hull mounted rocket launcher was blow off its hinges and the projectile flew forward into the densely packed trees of the rainforest. The impact was so loud and tremendous that many of the jungles inhabitants could feel it from half way across the valley. Fire and smoke plumed from the impact site, flames devoured anything in their path and begun to burn away at the trees only adding to the chaotic nature of the battle. 

Ko’Mas plowed his Tank through the foliage and burst out to meet his attackers face to face they were tall mechanical things, standing high on two legs there was cockpit were a small Alain seemed to be perched over the machines controls, the powerful laser generator seemed to be fixed next to the cockpit of the vehicle and was surprisingly smaller then what Ko’Mas had first believed. 
Two of them stood before him but they were surprised and Ko’Mas had the advantage, using his forward hands he grabbed onto the long thin legs of his opponent and gunned it hard on the reverse sending his Jarki’llar flying backwards, the alien machine went with him and fell hard on the floor, seemingly unable to get up. To the other ones credit he did react better than most soldiers Ko’Mas had ever encountered. But still the man was too little too late, Ko’Mas bombarded the second machine with round after round from his heavy machine guns. The foreign war machine was torn apart by the shells and its pilot screamed a dying breath as his body was reduced to nothing but blood and bone, the blood soaked body of the dead man’s machine buckled under the sustained attack of Ko’Mas’s Jarki’llar and it tumbled over into the dirt, broken and forgotten. 

The Battle was beginning to subside, Ko’Mas was flooded with reports of the unknown enemy breaking and fleeing into the jungle. Not that Ko’Mas believed they were scared just unprepared; it wouldn’t be long before they come back with their buddies. Ko’Mas turned to face the fallen machine that he had tripped over; the pilot seemed to have taken advantage of his friend’s misfortune and made his escape. 

As Ko’Mas made his way back to the drop ship he thought of Tru’Ju, the man was going to give him a whole heap of trouble, for what he didn’t know probably something obscene like allowing the enemy damage one of the worthless rocks he was prodding at. If anyone knew how to point the finger, it would be Tru’Ju. Ko’Mas sighed and stared up at the towering mountains in the distance, the sun rose in-between two of their huge forms.
_Going to be one hell of a long day_ 

Diplomacy: With Holy Empire
Diplomacy results: NAP, United front

Miliary: Japan is 70% to 80% persent mountains and forest, Setting up choke points and linear paths that we can force our enemy down, landslides are common we are setting up equipment to deliberatly set them off.

_Summary_
_- We Turn Japan and shape its terrian into a natural Fortress (Sort of)_
_- Diplomacy with EM_
_- Was engaged by Angels forces ( I Have Pmed before the post and got approval)_


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

((Fuck me, you've guys have gotten far while I was away sorry))

Personal Actions
After getting feedback that the pioneers and troops had reached their location Mikal started planning where to move next, since their primary base had been established. After deciding and giving the orders he goes over to the Comm building and sends a message back home "I request 200-400 more pioneers and 200 more soldiers sir" He sends in the message along with the data of progress and indications of where he planned to place the reinforcements "I'm going to go for a diplomatic approach at first but will take vengeance if any of our troops are killed. I swear" he promises before ending the message and sending it home.

Military/Settler movements
Mikal thought of the minimal amount to run the base without major problems would be 100 settlers, so after thought Mikal sends 200 more pioneers to Sakha to strengthen the settlement before ordering 100 of the pioneers and 200 of the soldiers garrisoned there to move further east (present day Magadan) and another 100 pioneers and 100 soldiers upwards towards the water and make a settlement/port.

With the 500 soldiers he had at his main base Mikal orders 100 of them to break off into ten man squads and sends each squad in a different direction from his base going S, SE, SW and spreading apart as they become farther from the base. Mikal gives each squad a translator.

Diplomatic Actions
Mikal orders the ten man squads to not fire unless fired upon and to try to find other races that are near them to establish an alliance with someone. Those that are moving over to Magadan have a similar approach and also have translators, although if they find a settlement already in place where they are going they are to fall back and report their discovery

Also they begin construction of a grav-line to carry supplies between their main base and Sakha

Diplomatic Results:
None

Summary
200 pioneers move Main Base => Sakha (Totals: Main Base-100 pioneers 500 troops Sakha-400 pioneers 500 troops)

100 pioneers and 200 soldiers move Sakha => Magadan (Totals: Sakha-300 pioneers 300 soldiers Magadan-100 pioneers 200 soldiers)

another 100 pioneers move Sakha => Coastline Outpost (Totals: Sakha-200 pioneers 300 soldiers Coastline Outpost-100 pioneers

10x 10 man units are sent out to find other races, ordered not to fire unless fired upon

Started construction on grav line going from main base to Sakha

Requested 200-400 more pioneers and 200 more soldiers for a stronger expansion

(Komanko I don't know if you're still in that little corner of Russia or if your race is no longer in the rp so I sent some people to start colonization)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Quastronian was a torn petal upon the decking. Thick blood wept from every gash and rent, pooling around in a rough semicircle of decadence. Calmly, Johansson reclaimed his composure and stood, adjusting his uniform back into perfection. Gunthar rested on his knees, breath misting inside of his mask. He didn’t bother to finger away the smattering of blood which covered his front, simply turning his glazed eye pieces up at von Ansgar. 

‘You do realise, you pair may have just committed us into war.’ Pointed out von Ansgar, eyes not leaving the ragged chunks of alien meat.

‘It was impure, a monstrosity.’ Defended Johansson, his voice apparently worried.

‘I don’t care.’ Tersely replied von Ansgar, wavering an hand in the air.

Exuberantly, von Ansgar ripped his mask free. Gunthar barely surpassed a gasp, instinctively cupping a hand over his serrated mouth grille. The stench of copper was ripe, stinging von Ansgar’s nostrils. His patrician features curled, his distaste for the foul viscera apparent. It was a mark of defiance. The beast would not force him to cower beneath a veil of false security. This was his land of darkness, and those who dared set foot on it would be purged. 

‘You are _impure_!’ Accused Johansson, stepping closer to von Ansgar, chest puffed. 

The Freiherr ripped his pistol from its holster, and shot Johansson between the eyes. A strand of gore hung heavily in the air, even as the corpse was flung backwards by the explosive round, jaw agape. 

‘And you are dead.’

++++++++

Military Actions: 

The Reservists began to construct trenches, under the baleful watch of the Todeskorpsmenn. Those who complained or refused, were shot. Those who were injured beyond repair, were shot. Slowly the bare bones were carved from the earth, while the crewmen of the _Josef Bader _began the arduous task of dismantling many of the turrets and moving them into concealed positions. The tanks carved a circle around the wreck, while the Todeskorpsmenn filled it with mines and other improvised explosives. 

The possibility of an air attack began to grow, and because of this, von Ansgar ordered the secondary and tertiary hangers opened. Due to the primary hanger being used as a makeshift mortuary, the fighter-bombers were transferred through the ship using the access highway. The tertiary hanger was half-submerged, however, and this allowed a shorter rate of climb for the fighters being launched from there.

A trio of rigid airships were also unloaded, and sent on random paths, each containing a warhead. This was done with the hoping that the other races that had landed would board them, and in the process trigger the warheads. Using the sigils of the Quastronian, which was recovered using the corpse of Quirlek and being enlarged by the onboard factories, von Ansgar hopes that they will trigger a conflict between the Quastronian Empire and whatever unfortunate boards the airships. 

The Europa Todeskorpskompanie, roughly two-hundred-and-fifty men, was also dispatched further north. Their main task is to further the Galilean’s hold on Mag-a-scar, though they are not to engage in any large-scale conflicts. While this severely lessens the defending forces aboard and around the wreckage, it allows the Galileans to have a early warning if any enemies are sighted.

Freiherr von Ansgar also gives the order for 250 more Todeskorpsmenn to be landed from the orbiting fleet, which he is keeping near and on constant high alert.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Captain Anders was rocking on the back legs of his chair with his feet up on the table in the command bunker of the newly constructed Forward Operating Base Delta. He was casually sharpening his knife and smoking an iho-stick. Anders was a tall, lean soldier and good looking, something that earnt him a good amount of stick from the regiment, 'Pretty Boy' Anders. Cpl Teal, his adjutant walked in the the bunker. "Whats the story T?" he asked, Teal had just finished a round of the base. Like all Kayvan bases it wasn't huge, consiting of a command bunker, half burried in the ground, with a basic tactical display, vox-alcove and bedding for the command staff. The only other permenant structure was a small medical bunker, also dug in. Three Hydra flak batteries were placed around the base and three Basalisk artillery emplacements to the rear. Mortar pits were set up aswell. The rest of the base was a network of trenches with heavy weapon emplacements spread along them. The Trenches surrounded the base and the beggining of a tunnel network were being dug for the troops to sleep and rest in and also to connect them to the soon to be established Observation Posts and Bastion itself. Finally a small landing pad had been set up next to the command bunker with a Falcon standing by on it. "Nothing new" he yawned, taking a seat "Niles getting G Company ready to go out on patrol, good progress on the tunnels, everyones got somewhere to bed down at least, but all quiet other than that.". Anders nodded in reply.

Vox-officer Reed was lounging in his chair at the vox station listening to the occasional chatter from the rest of the regiment. D, F and H companies had moved out to establish Observation Posts(OP's) to the North, East and West of them. Captain Nile had reported in that his company had began their patrol of the area. One of the Sentinel patrols hadn't reported in, but that could be down to a whole number of reasons and he wasn't too worried. Other than that it was quiet, he was about to go outside for a stretch when the vox sounded off "Sentinel coming in fast, looks busted up" one of the lookouts sounded off. He looked across at Anders "Sentinel coming in Captain, doesn't look good". Anders quickly got up, sheating his knife and picking his lasrifle up as he ran outside, Teal right behind him. The Battered looking sentinel came to a stop just outside the bunker, it had taken alot of fire and looked in a bad way, nowhere near as bad as the other Sentinel pilot clinging onto the top of it, covered in dried blood and various deep and shallow cuts. "Medic!" Teal called out. Anders went to pick the pilot up as he dropped down, "Taylor! What happened?" 

The pilot plucked out a smoke and lit it up, taking a deep drag before looking up at Anders. "Enemy ship came in on our scanners, landing near our area, moved in to check it out. Some xenos came out, looked almost human, had armour with them aswell though. We engaged them, took one of the tanks out, fired at the ground troops aswell, don't know if we got any confirmed kills. One of the tanks went straight for my Sentinel, pulled it right over and was about to crush me. Leron distracted it, he's dead, tore him to pieces. Used the distraction to bug out, climbed onto Tarls Sentinel and we got the hell out of dodge, vox got hit though, heres the grid" He looked like he was about to pass out. Anders clasped his hand to his, spoke a few words and let the medic take him away. "Reed? Get onto command, tell them we've got hostiles in the jungle, small force for now. Then contact Captain Kayle at OP1, they'll be closest, tell them to get booby trapping the area. Tyler!" He yelled out, Sergeant Tyler his 2IC ran over to him "Get these grid locations passed to the artillery and mortars, i want that area and everywhere around it turned into a killbox ten minutes ago!" 

Reed ran into the command bunker and put on his headset "Bastion, Bastion, this is Delta, we have contact! I say again, this is Delta, we have contact!" As he relayed the rest of the message he couldn't help but grin 'time to go to work boys' he thought to himself.

Military Actions: Area my troops came under attack has been relayed back to artillery positions and mortar dets, both now designated area as a killbox. Scouts have moved close to the area and booby traps in the area, motion sensors are in place. Have also begun to build up three observation posts 20km North, East and West of Forward Operating Base Delta, each with a Company(100 men). Tunnel networks are being established around Bastion, Delta and the observation posts when completed to link the bases. All will be heavily booby trapped and equipped with motion sensors. Stone requests more infantry and sentinels to be sent to earth.

Diplomatic actions: none
Diplomatic conclusions: none

Summary
Engagement with Samus forces, forces withdrew, area being mortared, artillery holding off for now.
Contruction of 3 observation posts begun.
Tunnel network construction beggining
Area of attack relayed back to HQ, area leading up to it has been booby trapped and grids noted for artillery and mortars
Request aditional troops and sentinels


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Personal Action: General Thr'uo Ki'eic Surveyed the area inside on of the patroling fighters. Nodded at the vast greenary there was. "Operator! send a message back to Alpha base" Said Thr'uo. The Vrel' Gul nodded and began sending the messages the General was telling him.

Military Action: With the forces set up and tunnels completed, Each base gets given a Specific command on their role. Two bases are Turned into Resorce Gathering while the third becomes the main Base. Power supplies are set up and an airfield is under construction at the main base.

Additional forces are set up, With Pairs of Shadow cats scouting the surrounding area, giving feed back on places to put down defences. A camoflagued base is set up as a backup base. 

Diplomacy Action: None

Diplomacy Result: N/A

Summary:
6 Shadowcats are deployed
50 Pioneers are deployed for campflagued base and connect tunnels to main base.
Main base has airfield under construction
Other two bases have begun Resource Gathering Facilitys.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: holy shit, sorry for not posting earlier, you guys have been getting shit done.

Personal Actions: Vishnu had relayed orders for some of their pioneers to set up camp within the ice and water that led up to the mountain range he had seen. That had been about a day and a half ago, the pioneers being accompanied by only ten of his female sorcerors, twenty elite swordsmen and one aerial fighter. As of now it would take awhile for their purpose to be fully implemented, but for now they served as the remotest of outposts should anything happen in the fertile waters the Seronnians had landed in. 

Vishnu had come back from the icy continent and immediately been spending the time directing the building of the two sister colonies. They had finished the construction not too long ago and had been named Azshjol (Sicily) and Razshera (Crete), his people celebrating as they were finally finished. At the moment though he was keeping the heavey military patrols around both islands as his people fished the seas and mined the coasts for valuable materials. He had sent a communique back to his father requesting some more aerial vehicles, and more material to help build thermal generators (gold and crystals), he had updated his father on the completion of the colonies and the outpost and sent the message off. 

Race Actions: Ok both colonies have been established, Azshjol on Sicily and Razshera on Crete. As of right now there is one fairly large building built in the mountains right next to the coasts to serve as a meeting place for other races should the event happen on each island, other then that the rest of the colonies are right off the coasts underneath the water. 

The small outpost in Antarctica has completed its small structure and immediately started mining the mountains for precious materials, namely crystals and gold.

Diplomacy: NONE

Military Actions:My forces are still split down the middle for each colony with the exception of the forces that i now have in the Antarctic outpost which are; 50 colonists, 10 of my Female Sorcerors, 20 of the Elite Swordsmen, and one aerial/sub vehicle.

Summary: 

-Colonies have been finished

-Patrols around colonies are kept up

-No attempt to make contact with other races

-Mining for precious minerals in both colonies and outposts has started

-Antarctic outpost has been completed for now and mining for precious materials such as gold and crystals has started (As of right now there is one large thermal generator within the colony to generate heat, it would be as large as a five story building and about one hundred yards in diameter. Another generator is in the process of being built.)








basically the outpost is located in the ronne ice shelf where it connects to the antarctic peninsula. right above where the first bay is in the shelf on the bottom left there is a part of the peninsula that bumps out a bit, it is where the ice connects to those mountains that my base is (more detailed)


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

(save this spot for my post, i have been pretty busy)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Alright, guys who havn't responded to me, please do so soon, otherwise I will consider your nation neutral.)

Wattinr walked along the new defense of Fyrghnaiva, a new frontier town that was rapidly growing into a full fledged town. Already the town had established habitation units around the rivers edge, and now the pioneers were using new construction equiptment to build fortifications, as well as shops, businesses, and manufacturing. The small fort, which had been built on a hill over-looking the town, had already been established with trenches around its perimeter until the walls and efensive fortifications could be finished. As he survey its construction, Wattinr felt nothing short of admiration for his people, and what they had accomplished in the little time they had been here so far.

Wattinr walked into a tent that was guarded by his private Mujihadeen warriors, and came face to face with the local people. The indigenous people did look like him, but a softer, weaker version of him. He noticed the absence of the spider shaped bone pattern on the forehead; which was unusually soft and round. They also appeared to be gentler; their demeanor setting off a style of peace more than tension.

He sat down and turned to them, “I am commander Wattinr, in charge of this expedition sent by the Holy Quastronian Empire. You have been asked to assemble here that we might discuss a thing or two. The first is a this message that you have broadcasted across the world at large, warning us upon some great danger that lies hidden within thie planet itself? If you could elaborate……..please.” He said that last part with some less-than-enthusiastic tone to it.

“It is something you will never understand great one.” An old women to his center left had spoken. She slowly stood up and continued with a sharp inhale. “There is a terrible danger to all who come here, to all that would use this planet as their own and thus you should leave.”

He turned to her with a sarcastic smile, “My dear women we came, we saw, and we have conquered. Now, we are not afraid of this threat, as God’s will shall reveal any challeneges that will come to us. What I want to know is will you accept my offer of peace, or do I have to roll over your people?”

She looked around as the other leaders nodded their accent and then pushed a slate with her fingerprint on it to him. “Know this,” she said, “we realize that fighting you is futile; and I see you are not a bad leader. However, their shall come a time when we will call upon you, and I hope you answer. For if not, bad things may happen.” As they filed out Wattinr thought on these words, wondering if they were a warning of things to come or advice on things that will happen. In any rate, he decided that he should return to the ship, and fast, as a new strategy was needed now that the locals had been meet, and he would need an answer from his Holiness.

Military Action:

No change in plans, my pioneers are still colonising the Eastern U.S, so no push pass the Rockies.

The military is being alittle reorganized here. All force with the pioneers are now known as the Frontier Forces, and they are moving with their designated people to help them colonise the land. Military forces that are garrisioned or station back east are the normal Quastronian Military. No changes in plans, borders are being watched via intel bots, towns are being built, and the main fortress in Mass. Bay is still under construction.

Summary:

500 infantry, 30 vehicles, and 5 aircraft have been deployed

500 infantry, 20 vehicles, and 5 aircraft remain aboard the fleet, as well as 0 pioneers

The Fort in Massachutes has been completed, the underground section will take another 4 turns to complete

Settlers have are still colonising the Eastern U.S

Diplomatic Actions

None, still waiting for some of you to respond to my peoples diplomatic request, come on guys, please answer!!


----------

